# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2011



## Dan (1 Nov 2011 às 08:52)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Nov 2011 às 09:30)

Açores em Aviso Vermelho, Madeira em Aviso Laranja na agitação Marítima.

Situações mais perigosas:

Madeira





Açores


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia, 

tal como previsto o vento a fazer sentir-se com muita intensidade, neste momento sopra de sudoeste entre os 40-50 Km (segundo o Weather undergroud). de quando em vez cai um ou outro aguaceiro.

contudo o pior, para o grupo central, espera-se para o final da tarde quando o vento passar de Oeste para Nordeste,sendo esse o pico. para o grupo oriental o pico do vento deverá  ser já à noite.

Ps: Neste momento cai uma aguaceiro forte


----------



## LMCG (1 Nov 2011 às 10:30)

By lmcg at 2011-11-01

Bom dia,

Aqui por São Miguel já se faz sentir algum vento. Rajada máxima de 28 km/h de Sul aqui junto à Universidade.
Nas Serras temos velocidades médias de 30 a 50 Km/h.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

Após  o forte aguaceiro que referenciei no meu post anterior as ribeiras chegaram fortes, felizmente que foi apenas um aguaceiro (de longa duração) mas já parou.
fica aqui as fotos da ribeira






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Boa tarde, 

Nesta altura o vento está a soprar forte por S.Miguel. Aqui pelas Eiras já cai um ou outro aguaceiro e o céu está encoberto. O mar também já está ruim mas o pior está ainda para vir em relação ao vento e à odulação. 
Nesta altura o vento sopra numa média de 50.4 km/h com rajadas mais fortes, ou seja, ainda um pouco abaixo dos 100-110km/h previstos para quando ele mudar para Oeste.

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 13:06)

Hazores disse:


> Após  o forte aguaceiro que referenciei no meu post anterior as ribeiras chegaram fortes, felizmente que foi apenas um aguaceiro (de longa duração) mas já parou.
> 
> Boa tarde
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2011 às 13:22)

O tempo nos Açores agrava-se a partir de hoje ...

*Previsão de vento com rajadas até 130 km/h e ondas com nove metros para os próximos dias*

O estado do tempo vai sofrer um agravamento nos Açores a partir da madrugada de terça-feira, esperando-se vento forte com rajadas que podem atingir 130 quilómetros por hora e ondas de nove metros de altura.
A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia indica que o mau tempo vai começar a fazer-se sentir nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) a partir das 03:00 de terça-feira e mantém-se até às 12:00 de quinta-feira, com ondas de oeste, passando a noroeste, com mais de nove metros. Neste grupo de ilhas, entre as 03:00 de terça-feira e as 09:00 de quarta-feira, espera-se também vento de oeste entre 75 e 87 quilómetros por hora, com rajadas que podem chegar aos 130 quilómetros por hora. 
No Grupo Central (Terceira, Graciosa, S. Jorge, Pico e Faial), entre as 09:00 de terça-feira e as 12:00 de quinta-feira, espera-se agitação marítima com ondas de oeste, passando a noroeste, entre oito e nove metros de altura. Ainda neste grupo de ilhas, entre as 09:00 de terça-feira e as 09:00 de quarta-feira, a previsão aponta para vento de oeste entre 75 e 87 quilómetros por hora, com rajadas que podem atingir 130 quilómetros por hora. 
Relativamente ao Grupo Oriental (S. Miguel e Santa Maria), a previsão indica agitação marítima, com ondas entre oito e nove metros, das 18:00 de terça-feira até às 12:00 de quinta-feira. O vento vai soprar de oeste entre 65 e 74 quilómetros por hora, com rajadas até 100 quilómetros por hora, das 12:00 de terça-feira até às 06:00 de quarta-feira. 
Na sequência desta previsão, o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores emitiu hoje um aviso em que recomenda às populações que adotem as medidas de precaução habituais nestas ocasiões.

Fonte: RTP/RDP Açores


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 13:36)

Segundo o Weather Underground, neste momento a situação está "invertida" em relação às previsões de vento. Neste momento o vento médio está significativamente mais forte no grupo oriental (média 55km/h rajadas 70km/h), a seguir no grupo central (média 40km/h, rajadas 60km/h) e finalmente nas Flores a média do vento neste momento ronda os 22km/h mas com rajadas que chegam quase aos 70km/h. Em PDL a chuva mantêm-se.


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2011 às 14:04)

Snowy disse:


> Corrijam-me se eu estou errada, mas pelos modelos GFS, neste mês de Novembro vão ser seguidas e o dia de hoje é só o começo. Sei que as previsões a longo prazo não são muito fiáveis mas facto é que parece que a cada dia os modelos pioram um bocado e não é só para os Açores mas também para todo o país.



 Boa tarde,

Ainda é muito cedo para termos certeza ...pois ate 48h podem alterar as previsoes..


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com chuva intensa e vento muito forte com rajadas que já devem ter ultrapassado os 100 km/h. Já tive baixas de luz 2 vezes. Aqui na zona das arribanas uma árvore grande foi arrancada pelo vento e disseram-me há poucos minutos que os bombeiros tinham ido tirá-la do caminho.

Continua a chover intensamente. Da tarde vou tentar tirar fotos ( se o tempo não piorar mais) 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 14:09)

Snowy disse:


> Corrijam-me se eu estou errada, mas pelos modelos GFS, neste mês de Novembro vão ser seguidas e o dia de hoje é só o começo. Sei que as previsões a longo prazo não são muito fiáveis mas facto é que parece que a cada dia os modelos pioram um bocado e não é só para os Açores mas também para todo o país.



Boa tarde,

Falei ontem com um pescador e ele disse que o "cabeço" do mar só iria acalmar lá para principios ou meios de Dezembro. Até fiquei incrédulo mas eles são homens sábios e já andam nestas andanças do mar há "podês".

Cumprimentos


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2011 às 14:14)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sigo com chuva intensa e vento muito forte com rajadas que já devem ter ultrapassado os 100 km/h. Já tive baixas de luz 2 vezes. Aqui na zona das arribanas uma árvore grande foi arrancada pelo vento e disseram-me há poucos minutos que os bombeiros tinham ido tirá-la do caminho.
> 
> ...



Pelos relatos aqui descritos...não se justificava um alerta amrelo para a precipitação? No site do IM so esta alertas para a agitação maritima e vento


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ainda é muito cedo para termos certeza ...pois ate 48h podem alterar as previsoes..





Desculpa, tive que alterar o post uma vez que estava off-topic. Mas já consultei o topic certo e realmente é mais ou menos isso. De facto falta muito mas por aqui não vejo "jeitos" de dias de sol este mês, nos melhores dias temos tido as quatro estações num dia, o que é mesmo típico. A ver vamos o que virá.


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Snowy disse:


> Segundo o Weather Underground, neste momento a situação está "invertida" em relação às previsões de vento. Neste momento o vento médio está significativamente mais forte no grupo oriental (média 55km/h rajadas 70km/h), a seguir no grupo central (média 40km/h, rajadas 60km/h) e finalmente nas Flores a média do vento neste momento ronda os 22km/h mas com rajadas que chegam quase aos 70km/h. Em PDL a chuva mantêm-se.



Boa tarde,

As previsões de vento nos Açores e para os 3 grupos nunca devem ser levadas à letra porque como todos nós sabemos essas previsões podem correr o risco de caírem sempre por terra. Há ilhas nos Açores em que a exposição aos ventos é maior e outras em que ela é menor - nas ilhas mais próximas às suas vizinhas, e mais forte nas ilhas um pouco mais isoladas, independentemente seja-se do grupo oriental, central ou ocidental. 
Muito provavelmente estarei já com rajadas de 110 km/h aqui em cima nas Eiras freguesia da Covoada - zona de Arribanas e Amaro Dias, porque é uma zona alta e dada a ventos e a nevoeiros constantes tal como também S.Sebastião na Terceira. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Falei ontem com um pescador e ele disse que o "cabeço" do mar só iria acalmar lá para principios ou meios de Dezembro. Até fiquei incrédulo mas eles são homens sábios e já andam nestas andanças do mar há "podês".
> 
> Cumprimentos



A ciência e as previsões meteorológicas são muito interessantes e uma ajuda útil, mas tbm é preciso não esquecer que o mar é a "casa" desses pescadores e ninguém conhece melhor a sua casa do que quem lá vive...


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 14:23)

icewoman disse:


> Pelos relatos aqui descritos...não se justificava um alerta amrelo para a precipitação? No site do IM so esta alertas para a agitação maritima e vento



Boa tarde,

Talvez um alerta amarelo nos mínimos dos mínimos em relação à precipitação, mas penso que os critérios devem depender de outros factores. Neste momento os alertas estão concentrados para os Açores para a ondulação que será de 9 a 10 m e para o vento que vai variar entre 100 a 130 km/h

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

icewoman disse:


> Pelos relatos aqui descritos...não se justificava um alerta amrelo para a precipitação? No site do IM so esta alertas para a agitação maritima e vento



Não sei se se justificava, mas, na minha opinião, esta precipitação não é nada de muito invulgar por aqui, há dias que chove mais e não há alerta nenhum, o factor vento é que piora a situação, por exemplo, neste momento tenho a marquise inundada apesar de estar toda fechada porque está a levar com o vento de frente e isto acontece muito raramente mesmo quando chove torrencialmente. O maior perigo é mesmo o vento e a ondulação marítima...


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

boa tarde,

Neste momento começou a soprar com muita intensidade! sendo acompanhado por aguaceiro.

por enquanto não ouvi relato nenhum de estragos por esta zona da ilha, apenas o voo terceira -S.Jorge-terceira foi cancelado os restantes foram apenas atrasados.


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

A frente acabou de passar por aqui. O vento já mudou para Oeste.
Vamos começar a levar "pancadaria" agora

Cumprimentos


----------



## figueira (1 Nov 2011 às 15:00)

Boas tardes amigos dos Açores pelo que estou haver ja esta chegar mau tempo previsto pelo IM, ficamos por ca aguardar noticias dessas bandas ca na Ilha da Madeira vamos ter um poquinho disso tambem mas não tão forte do que esta passar ai nos Açores. Um grande abraço


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 15:03)

[/URL][/IMG]

após a passagem da frente hoje pelos Açores, teremos agora uma linha de instabilidade associada à depressão que está a nordeste do Açores que deverá passar nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## LMCG (1 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

By lmcg at 2011-11-01

Boa tarde,

Sigo com uma rajada máxima de 31,3 Km/h aqui junto à Universidade.
Fica ainda aqui o registo da estação do Aeroporto (50 Km/h) pelo IM e da Serra da Barrosa (60 Km/h) pela Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (1 Nov 2011 às 15:45)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> As previsões de vento nos Açores e para os 3 grupos nunca devem ser levadas à letra porque como todos nós sabemos essas previsões podem correr o risco de caírem sempre por terra. Há ilhas nos Açores em que a exposição aos ventos é maior e outras em que ela é menor - nas ilhas mais próximas às suas vizinhas, e mais forte nas ilhas um pouco mais isoladas, independentemente seja-se do grupo oriental, central ou ocidental.
> Muito provavelmente estarei já com rajadas de 110 km/h aqui em cima nas Eiras freguesia da Covoada - zona de Arribanas e Amaro Dias, porque é uma zona alta e dada a ventos e a nevoeiros constantes tal como também S.Sebastião na Terceira.
> ...



Boa tarde,

Penso que a estação udumétrica da Lagoa do Carvão não fica muito longe da sua localização, de uma olhadela no site:
http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#
Pode confirmar a velocidade do vento nessa zona.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

O vento continuará a ser forte mesmo após a frente, como se vê nesta carta do GFS para as 18z







 mas como células pós frontais não parecem chegar a essa zona, penso que não será nada de excepcional para o vento forte a que os açorianos estão habituados, ou pelo menos que seja um vento "mal comportado", para que não me interpretem mal ou julguem que menorizo a situação de vento que é bastante forte na região. (No continente o pessoal excita-se sempre com bastante menos )


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

O vento continua com uma média de 50km/h oeste em PDL mas não choveu na última hora. Apesar do céu encoberto tem estado sol mas já se vislumbra as nuvens negras que se aproximam. Neste momento é o grupo central que parece estar a levar com a maior "pancada", segundo o Weather Underground, também mantém-se velocidade média de 50km/h mas com rajadas que já ultrapassam os 90km/h. Curiosamente, é no grupo ocidental que parece tudo mais calminho, pena não termos ninguém aqui que viva naquele grupo...

PS: As nuvem já chegaram, está novamente a chover


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

Oops...sol outra vez. Desisto, volto mais tarde que este inicio de tarde não dá para relatar nada de estável e concreto, até parece que estamos nos Açores 

Um bom feriado a todos


----------



## fablept (1 Nov 2011 às 18:02)

Ao pé do aeroporto apanhei esta célula..andei mais 500mts e foi um vendaval





Esta foto é na ponta do aeroporto (lado da Relva), o vento está a empurrar a maresia pela encosta acima..fica mesmo porreiro Ainda filmei, mas não se percebe muito bem.


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Boa noite,

O dia por aqui foi agressivo. O vento foi uma constante ( e ainda continua) e a chuva foi por vezes forte. A Ondulação também não estava para brincadeiras e durante esta noite ela ainda vai aumentar mais.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje e peço desculpa alguns retratos estarem tremidos mas por vezes a força do vento era tanta que quase até era empurrado quando estava a tirar algumas fotos 


Cumprimentos a todos

Estado do mar no Poço dos canêros nas Feteiras do Sul





Estado do mar na Fajã do Cascalho com vagas muito altas



 




 




 




 




 







Poço dos vinte e cinco - Feteiras do Sul




 









 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 

Ilhéu do Rosto do Cão 






Miradouro da Vigia - feteiras do Sul



 



 


Feteiras do Sul (peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas na altura que estava a tirar as fotos as rajadas ultrapassavam em larga escala os 100km/h por isso foi muito dificil tirar uma foto mais nítida )




 




 





P.S. O vento está a aumentar mais neste momento e com ele chuva por vezes forte


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 20:45)

não sei se é devido à ondulação forte ou ao ento o que é certo é que, segundo a imagem da rtp1, a ilha das flores mudou de grupo passando do ocidental para o oriental 
é cada uma que de uma pessoa tem de ver  






[/URL][/IMG]

o que é certo é postes de telefone caídos.

Edit: A foto não é minha foi retirada do facebook


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 20:55)

Hazores disse:


> não sei se é devido à ondulação forte ou ao ento o que é certo é que, segundo a imagem da rtp1, a ilha das flores mudou de grupo passando do ocidental para o oriental
> é cada uma que de uma pessoa tem de ver
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

 Como é possivel haver tanto desconhecimento sobre os açores em pleno século 21? No comment  Isto é um erro muito grave!

Mas, quem sabe eles estavam a fazer confusão com as formigas? Sim, porque o Grupo Oriental é constituído por três ilhas: 2 ilhas e uma ilhota a meio delas duas, se bem que isso não justifica o erro mas pronto. Além disso vejo ali o Corvo muito próximo do Grupo Central   lol lol quando na verdade flores e o corvo ficam bem mais afastadas. Enfim, isso só mesmo para rir 
Continua o vento Muito Forte por aqui


Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 20:55)

A ventania até empurrou a ilha para os nossos lado! Feliz por saber que temos novos vizinhos 

Por aqui continua tudo igual, o vento não descansou um minuto mas não chove neste momento.


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 21:08)

Estive a ver o boletim meteorológico na rtp-açores e segundo estes a rajada de vento mais forte foi de 135 Km/h registada na ilha do Corvo.


----------



## Aero (1 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

esta tarde no Faial (aeroporto) a media foi de 30 nós, rajadas de 45 nós, e maximo de 54 nós. A precipitação foi despresável, se bem que quando chovia era mesmo muito forte, mas 20s após, já não havia nada.


----------



## Azor (1 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

Segue o vento muito forte. E está a começar a chover forte de novo. Acho que é mais um aguaceiro forte e acompanhado por vento ainda mais forte.
Curioso que nem sei como o aeroporto de P.Delgada está a permitir ainda vôos com esse temporal. Eu não seria capaz de me pôr num avião com um tempo desses. Só mesmo suicídio. Descolou agora há pouco um avião no ar e vi ele dar uma forte guinada para baixo empurrado pelo vento e desapareceu nas nuvens. Até pensei que ele fosse cair. Bem posso imaginar o sobressalto dos passageiros naquela altura. Segundo o rumo dele acho que deveria de ir para o Continente. Que tenham uma boa viagem.

Abraços e cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2011 às 22:07)

Boa Noite! Aqui pela Lagoa a unica coisa boa que o dia teve foi a temperatura que foi amena, até amena demais para a época do ano . Pois eu ainda ando de manga curta. Quanto ao resto tivemos chuva forte a partir do meio da manhã que passou a aguaceiros por vezes fortes durante a tarde, o vento tem soprado ao longo do dia com bastante intensidade. O mar também continua com ondulação forte, oiço bater na rocha com violencia.


----------



## LMCG (2 Nov 2011 às 01:19)

Boa noite,

Ainda não consegui uma rajada acima dos 40 Km/h! Mas já era de esperar com vento de Oeste. Só quando sopra de sul é que tenho campo aberto (sem prédios) e assim consigo comparar a minha estação com a do aeroporto.
Estou curioso para saber o valor das rajadas na Graciosa medidas no Parque Eólico da EDA, soube que a seguir ao Corvo a Graciosa registou a segunda maior rajada. Aqui em S. Miguel questiono se tivemos rajadas de 100 km/h.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (2 Nov 2011 às 01:43)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ainda não consegui uma rajada acima dos 40 Km/h! Mas já era de esperar com vento de Oeste. Só quando sopra de sul é que tenho campo aberto (sem prédios) e assim consigo comparar a minha estação com a do aeroporto.
> Estou curioso para saber o valor das rajadas na Graciosa medidas no Parque Eólico da EDA, soube que a seguir ao Corvo a Graciosa registou a segunda maior rajada. Aqui em S. Miguel questiono se tivemos rajadas de 100 km/h.
> ...



Boa noite,

Estou curioso também por saber qual a rajada máxima nos Graminhais que com certeza deve ter sido bem mais forte do que em P.Delgada por causa da inexistência de casario humano. Estava para ir hoje lá mas por motivos de força maior não me pude deslocar.
Tenho a certeza absoluta que na zona ocidental sul da ilha as rajadas superaram facilmente os 100km/h. Aqui por exemplo na minha zona como é alta e no centro da ilha, sente-se mais o vento quando sopra do quadrante Oeste porque atrás da freguesia e da minha casa não existem prédios nem casas mas sim só montanhas, matas, pastos e terrenos baldios livres, logo não há nada a servir de barreira. Por acaso não tenho estação mas estou para adquirir uma. Mas se rajadas que te levam ao chão ou que te empurrem até pairares no ar como eu pairei hoje não são de 100 km/h então fico com as minhas dúvidas. Já estive a tentar pesquisar qualquer coisa sobre isso no CLIMAAT mas o browser não me deixa entrar. Mas pelo senso comum e por já estar familiarizado com essa intensidade de vento aqui nas ilhas posso arriscar mesmo a dizer que elas superaram os 100 km/h. Já em P. Delgada a história deve ser diferente por causa da concentração de prédios. mas atenção. Não estou a falar em nós mas sim mesmo em km/ h. 

Continua o vento forte e de vez em quando um aguaceiro
Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (2 Nov 2011 às 02:21)

Boa noite, 


Este site regista que nesta altura o vento em S.Miguel está a soprar de W a 31 mph com rajadas de 45 mph . N sei o que isso significa mas a mim parece me ser forte e que as rajadas estão a superar os 40. Mas claro que isso depende e muito das zonas. Em zonas altas ele sopra mais forte que em zonas baixas ( como em P. Delgada, Vila do porto ou Horta por exemplo). Mas aqui na minha zona o vento está a soprar muito forte de W porque localizo-me numa freguesia de zona alta e de montanha do Concelho de P. Delgada.

Mas nem tudo é mau, ao menos os meus araçaleiros estão a sobreviver às rajadas 



 

http://www.tititudorancea.com/z/tempo_previsao_temperatura_ponta_delgada_nordela_acores_portugal.htm


Cumprimentos e uma boa noite a todos


----------



## alex vieria (2 Nov 2011 às 02:51)

Boa noite,

O vento se intensificou a 1h atrás, já tive uma rajada a 4 minutos atrás, de 51,4 km/h, o vento médio já esta nos 23,8 km/h, já pingo por volta da meia-noite acumulou 0,2mm.
Vento do Quadrante SSW.
Temp. atual: 21,1ºC
Hr: 82%
Penso que o pico do vento acontecerá no inicio do dia até perto do meio-dia, enquanto a precipitação esperada também vai ser por volta disso, não se espera grandes acumulações, mas poderá verificar-se precipitação com efeitos orográficos que provocará a maximização das acumulações nas zonas altas e intermédia da ilha.

A pressão encontra-se a com tendência de descida progressiva e sustentada. 1013,9 mb. Desceu 2,5 mb nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## alex vieria (2 Nov 2011 às 02:59)

Ultima imagem de satelite, mostram algumas bandas de nuvens sobre a ilha da Madeira. O vento de altitude deve ser intenso, devido que a passagem esta ser muito rapida de essas banda de nuvens. A frente esta numa fase de encurvar-se e o vento vai rodar aos poucos num quadrante OESTE (W). Mas para o inicio do dia e perto do meio-dia.


----------



## figueira (2 Nov 2011 às 03:01)

Boas noites amigo Alex  é verdade vento esta mas cada vez mas forte estou de serviço mas não se registou nenhum pedido devido queda de arvores coisa parecida vamos aguardar para ver espero que não seja presiso nossa intervensão


----------



## Hazores (2 Nov 2011 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

hoje o vento já diminui de intensidade, embora ainda seja forte com rajadas.
os aguaceiros ainda são frequentes, sendo um ou outro moderado mas de curta duração.

o que à a salientar é a descida de temperatura.


----------



## Aero (2 Nov 2011 às 10:29)

a estação do aeroporto da Horta está com 25kts e rajadas de 40kts. 

O dia começou mais calmo, mas agora está mais forte.


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2011 às 10:36)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o vento faz se sentir  com algumas rajadas. Hoje ja acumulou 33,9 mm
Na minha estação as rajadas são fracas pois onde eu moro não apanha muitos ventos, vivo num vale ai o vento passa todo por cima  .
Aqui no meu local de trabalho Ribeira brava (boa Morte) aqui sim tem algum vento e com rajadas penso que na ordem dos 20km/h com alguma percipitação


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2011 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Pelo Funchal continua os aguaceiros fracos a moderados...no entanto não se preve nenhum agravamento em relaçao á precipitaçao...informaçao dada pelo IM.

O vento irá continuar assim como a agitaçao maritima...parece-me que nas zonas altas tem chuvido e bem.


----------



## Snowy (2 Nov 2011 às 12:19)

Boa tarde

Em PDL a temp. ronda os 17, está sol mas o vento continua na mesma, não houve grande alteração. Média de 45km/h WNW com rajadas na ordem dos 70km/h. Sinceramente já me cansa este vento uma vez que não tenho prédios a cortar o vento à frente da minha casa e cheguei mesmo a usar tampões esta noite para não ter que ouvir sempre o mesmo barulho de todo dia


----------



## Snowy (2 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

Na Madeira:

Madeira
Três aviões desviados devido à falta de visibilidade

por Lusa  Hoje

Três aviões foram hoje desviados para a ilha do Porto Santo devido à falta de visibilidade na zona do aeroporto da Madeira, informou à Lusa uma fonte aeroportuária.

Os aviões desviados são dois da Easyjet, um da TAP e uma outra aeronave da Transavia que cancelou a viagem.

Apesar da chuva e do vento que se fazem sentir na costa sul do arquipélago da Madeira não há registo de ocorrências, informaram à Lusa fontes das corporações de bombeiros da região.

Na costa norte a chuva tem sido em menor intensidade segundo adiantaram os bombeiros de Santana, São Vicente e do Porto Moniz.

No arquipélago da Madeira está em vigor um alerta laranja de agitação marítima forte na costa norte com ondas que podem atingir os 6,5 metros e um alerta amarelo de ventos fortes sobretudo nas zonas montanhosas.

A Capitania do Porto do Funchal emitiu um aviso de agitação marítima forte e aconselha as embarcações a regressarem aos portos de abrigo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

> Mau tempo/Açores
> *SATA cancelou 4 voos entre ilhas, 204 passageiros afectados*
> 
> por LusaHoje
> ...


DN Portugal


----------



## Azor (2 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Boa noite,

Transmito daqui vento forte de Noroeste, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e temperatura máxima de 14 º C


Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (2 Nov 2011 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje durante o dia de hoje 2 de Novembro na zona da Fajã do Cascalho, Fajã do Monte Gordo e Vale das canas na ilha de S.Miguel. Muitas dessas fotos demonstram o estado do mar com fortes vagas, vistas também para a Serra e o céu a alternar com abertas e aguaceiros que por vezes foram fortes e soprados pela ventania. Peço desculpa pela qualidade das mesmas mas estava muito vento e ainda apanhei fortes aguaceiros durante algumas fotos.

Cumprimentos

Vale das Canas 




 



 




 




 


Fajã do Cascalho




 




 




 




 




 




 




 


Fajã do Monte Gordo





 




 




 




 


Cumeeiras



 




 


Fajá do Monte Gordo





 




 




 




 




 




 


[/IMG]

 




 



 




 




 




 




 




 


Fajã do cascalho





 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 


A meio do caminho descendo a fajã do Cascalho encontrei algumas árvores caídas e arrancadas pela força do vento 




 



 




 




 




 




 




 


Ao descer a Fajã encontrei este cagarro possivelmente perdido e à espera que a noite cáia para encontrar de novo o caminho para o mar.


----------



## Azor (2 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

Boa noite, 

Segundo o boletim meteorológico dos Açores, prevê-se para amanhã para todo o arquipélago aguaceiros frequentes e possibilidades de trovoadas com vento  forte (50-65) com rajadas até 80 km/h. Várias linhas de instabilidade irão atravessar o arquipélago de lés a lés provocando a continuação da instabilidade. A ondulação irá continuar entre 7 e 8 m


Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Rain (2 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje durante o dia de hoje 2 de Novembro na zona da Fajã do Cascalho, Fajã do Monte Gordo e Vale das canas na ilha de S.Miguel. São fajãs de cultivo de vinhas, figueiras, oraçás e muitas outras arvores frutíferas com adegas e outras casas rurais em que as mesmas durante boa parte do ano estão sempre desabitadas e foi possível tirar fotos à fúria do mar a partir dos quintais de algumas dessas casas. Muitas dessas fotos demonstram o estado do mar com fortes vagas, vistas também para a Serra e o céu a alternar com abertas e aguaceiros que por vezes foram fortes e soprados pela ventania. Peço desculpa pela qualidade das mesmas mas estava muito vento e ainda apanhei fortes aguaceiros durante algumas fotos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowy (2 Nov 2011 às 22:47)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Segundo o boletim meteorológico dos Açores, prevê-se para amanhã para todo o arquipélago aguaceiros frequentes e possibilidades de trovoadas com vento  forte (50-65) com rajadas até 80 km/h. Várias linhas de instabilidade irão atravessar o arquipélago de lés a lés provocando a continuação da instabilidade. A ondulação irá continuar entre 7 e 8 m
> 
> ...



Parece que este ano o outono voltou a ser açoriano...e parece-me que o desafio para os Açores, aqui, começa a ser mais "há previsão de algum dia sem chuva???" 

Neste momento em PDL tempo fresco com 16º, de vez enquanto alguma chuva mas nada de aguaceiros fortes. Humidade muito baixa com 59% e o vento reduziu bastante ou faz-se sentir menos uma vez que está de WNW.

PS: Boas fotos Azor


----------



## Knyght (3 Nov 2011 às 08:20)

Melhorias do tempo já apartir de amanhã passando a sem precipitação na RAM

O vento continuará forte de nordeste assim como a agitação marítima.


----------



## Hazores (3 Nov 2011 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

por aqui vento ainda forte com aguaceiros frequentes.

Depois do vento forte, tudo indica que a chuva forte também virá sábado.

GFS (bem sei que é a previsão das 06z, mas...)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hirlam do AEMET





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ambos apontam para que a precipitação seja forte no sábado durante a madrugada e manhã. Aguardemos mais umas saídas dos modelos...


----------



## Snowy (3 Nov 2011 às 12:05)

Boa tarde

Em PDL temp. 15º e humidade baixíssima de 59%. Vento médio de 30km/h de NW e hoje consegue-se ver bem o mar espumado mesmo ao longe. Tirando o vento que se mantém, hoje é um dia de 4 estações...Está sol e do nada o céu escurece, chove, e 1 min. depois está sol outra vez.

Estas 2 fotos foram tiradas do mesmo sítio à mesma hora. A 1ª é uma vista de sudoeste para a pista do aeroporto e a 2ª foi só desviar a câmara mais para oeste-noroeste. Nem parece que foram tiradas à mesma hora, mas juro que foram


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Nov 2011 às 13:28)

Na Lagoa, céu nublado com algumas abertas, muito vento e aguaceiros


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2011 às 13:32)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pelas Eiras vento Noroeste Forte com aguaceiros frequentes e alguns até com granizo.
A temperatura está um pouco baixa da manhã o meu carro registava 12 ºC e agora 15 ºC


Snowy belas fotos. 
Estamos em regime de aguaceiros. 


Cumprimentos e bom almoço


----------



## LMCG (3 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de 12,7 ºC esta noite aqui em PD.
9,5mm nas últimas 24 horas.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Snowy (3 Nov 2011 às 15:18)

O vento intensificou-se nas últimas horas e continuamos a ter variações entre abertas e aguaceiros. Não sei qual é a altura das ondas do mar neste momento, raramente consigo ver a ondulação à distância de onde estou mas esta tarde consigo ver perfeitamente a ondulação e a vista do horizonte parece ter "duplicado" em altura pelo que suponho que o mar não está mesmo para brincadeira...


----------



## Hazores (3 Nov 2011 às 16:41)

vento, chuva, sol, granizo, ondulação forte...já vi/senti isto tudo hoje...Isto é os Açores, quatro estações em 5 minutos. Só faltou mesmo foi a trovoada...

para Sábado

segundo o GFS, das 12z, retiraram precipitação (como é habitual!) mas mesmo assim ainda são muitos os mm a cair em pouco tempo.
É que os solos,nas zonas altas das ilhas já estão encharcados, vamos ver até quando é que resistem.


----------



## dj_teko (3 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

Bem amanha vou ate a madeira, espero consegui bom tempo ate 2ª


----------



## LMCG (3 Nov 2011 às 19:53)

By lmcg at 2011-11-03



Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> As previsões de vento nos Açores e para os 3 grupos nunca devem ser levadas à letra porque como todos nós sabemos essas previsões podem correr o risco de caírem sempre por terra. Há ilhas nos Açores em que a exposição aos ventos é maior e outras em que ela é menor - nas ilhas mais próximas às suas vizinhas, e mais forte nas ilhas um pouco mais isoladas, independentemente seja-se do grupo oriental, central ou ocidental.
> Muito provavelmente estarei já com rajadas de 110 km/h aqui em cima nas Eiras freguesia da Covoada - zona de Arribanas e Amaro Dias, porque é uma zona alta e dada a ventos e a nevoeiros constantes tal como também S.Sebastião na Terceira.
> ...



Boa noite,

Confesso que inicialmente achei o comentário algo exagerado, mas entretanto hoje tive tempo e andei a bisbilhotar os dados de vento dos PE's da EDA.
Rendo-me à evidência!
Deixo aqui os dados relativos ao PE da Serra Branca na Graciosa para uso EXCLUSIVO neste fórum.
Atenção que as velocidades do vento são medidas por anemómetros que se encontram instalados à cabeça das torres e este PE encontra-se localizado numa das zonas mais altas da Graciosa.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2011 às 19:57)

Boa noite,

A reportar aguaceiros e algum vento ainda. O último aguaceiro foi de granizo e a temperatura actual é de 12 ºC 


Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2011 às 20:07)

LMCG disse:


> Rendo-me à evidência!
> Deixo aqui os dados relativos ao PE da Serra Branca na Graciosa para uso EXCLUSIVO neste fórum.
> Atenção que as velocidades do vento são medidas por anemómetros que se encontram instalados à cabeça das torres e este PE encontra-se localizado numa das zonas mais altas da Graciosa.
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Obrigado pela partilha amigo Luís, mas de facto não estava enganado. O meu senso comum não falha 

Já sinto os valores "no ar em relação ao  vento por experiência" própria ao longo de largos anos e sabia que as rajadas tinham superado os 100 km/h. 
Afinal já andamos neste barco há muitos anos. E posso até mesmo ir mais longe, afirmando mesmo que no Pico da Vara ou Pico Bartolomeu elas com toda a certeza devem ter ido mais além. Tem por acaso dados sobre os Graminhais ou sabe de algo acerca disso?

Cumprimentos e uma óptima noite 

Obrigado pela evidência


----------



## Snowy (3 Nov 2011 às 20:07)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A reportar aguaceiros e algum vento ainda. O último aguaceiro foi de granizo e a temperatura actual é de 12 ºC
> 
> ...




Cá em "baixo" em PDL está 13º e a humidade subiu para 72. Imagino o friozinho húmido desagradável que não estará nas zonas altas 

Realmente LMCG, vendo os dias e as horas em que "supostamente" estava mais vento no grupo oriental, chega-se mesmo à conclusão que acaba por ser tudo muito relativo pois a diferença entre a velocidade de vento em zonas altas e zonas baixas é brutal, seja em que ilha for.


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

Snowy disse:


> Cá em "baixo" em PDL está 13º e a humidade subiu para 72. Imagino o friozinho húmido desagradável que não estará nas zonas altas
> 
> Realmente LMCG, vendo os dias e as horas em que "supostamente" estava mais vento no grupo oriental, chega-se mesmo à conclusão que acaba por ser tudo muito relativo pois a diferença entre a velocidade de vento em zonas altas e zonas baixas é brutal, seja em que ilha for.



Boa noite,

Aqui pela Covoada muito frio e o vento gela os ossos 
De vez em quando cai um aguaceiro e por vezes de granizo.

Assim é Snowy, tudo é muito relativo nas ilhas dos Açores em relação ao vento. E ainda mais quando falamos de ilhas que estão mais isoladas na sua geografia como a Graciosa, Flores e Santa Maria, tendo apenas o mar como fio condutor e não barreiras de ilhas como o caso Pico, Faial, e S.Jorge. Curiosamente é sempre nas zonas montanhosas das ilhas que os valores chegam a ser abismais.
Não esquecer que todas as ilhas têm micro-climas específicos e que tudo muda num piscar de olhos. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (3 Nov 2011 às 20:35)

Azor disse:


> Não esquecer que todas as ilhas têm micro-climas específicos e que tudo muda num piscar de olhos.



Micro-climas e micro nuvens  Às vezes o tempo varia radicalmente consoante se vira a cabeça para a direita ou para a esquerda. Essa é a parte mais chata e ao mesmo tempo mais engraçada. Pelo menos quando vivia em Lisboa não tinha que levar o casaco de chuva para todo lado, bastava ver que tempo estava pela janela e à partida era o mesmo 20 km mais à frente e a maior parte do dia. Mas pronto, temos que pagar de alguma maneira pela beleza natural que dispomos aqui


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2011 às 20:40)

Snowy disse:


> Micro-climas e micro nuvens  Às vezes o tempo varia radicalmente consoante se vira a cabeça para a direita ou para a esquerda. Essa é a parte mais chata e ao mesmo tempo mais engraçada. Pelo menos quando vivia em Lisboa não tinha que levar o casaco de chuva para todo lado, bastava ver que tempo estava pela janela e à partida era o mesmo 20 km mais à frente e a maior parte do dia. Mas pronto, temos que pagar de alguma maneira pela beleza natural que dispomos aqui



Boa noite de novo,

Pois é, este é o clima que temos e pelos sítios que já viajei acredita que não conheço no mundo um clima tão "abençoado" como o nosso 

Boa noite beijinhos


----------



## Hazores (3 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

LMCG disse:


> By lmcg at 2011-11-03
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

É bom ver crescer a comunidade de "meteoloucos" aqui nos Açores a participar de uma forma activa no fórum.
Estes dados são muito intressantes, Luís ainda bem que os partilhas aqui no fórum.
Por acaso não tem os dados das torres da ilha Terceira situadas na serra do cume?


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2011 às 22:51)

LMCG disse:


> Deixo aqui os dados relativos ao PE da Serra Branca na Graciosa para uso EXCLUSIVO neste fórum.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Luís Guilherme.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Knyght (3 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

*Tomar Medidas*





Vento Forte a Muito Forte de Noroeste

Durante a Madrugada a nível Baixo





Durante o dia no Maciço Central





Proteger objetos que possam cair, desaconselhável percursos de montanha a pé ou de carro, entre outras medidas.



> Widespread structural damage, e.g. roofs blown off, mobile homes overturned, power lines brought down.
> Risk to personal safety from flying debris.
> Potentially widespread and/or prolonged interruptions to power.
> Expect widespread transport disruption due to e.g. roads blocked by fallen trees.


----------



## LMCG (4 Nov 2011 às 02:45)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> É bom ver crescer a comunidade de "meteoloucos" aqui nos Açores a participar de uma forma activa no fórum.
> Estes dados são muito intressantes, Luís ainda bem que os partilhas aqui no fórum.
> Por acaso não tem os dados das torres da ilha Terceira situadas na serra do cume?







By lmcg at 2011-11-03

Boa noite,

Ficam aqui o registo da média (5 torres) do vento médio (30 minutos) no PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira.
Como se pode constatar este parque habitualmente consegue maiores velocidades do que o da Graciosa (comparar os ventos médios). Quanto a rajadas na Graciosa tivemos 159 Km/h, neste superou os 170 Km/h.
Relativamente aos dados de São Miguel como ainda não temos o PE em exploração vou ter mais algum trabalho a compilar a informação.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ficam aqui o registo da média (5 torres) do vento médio (30 minutos) no PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira.
> Como se pode constatar este parque habitualmente consegue maiores velocidades do que o da Graciosa (comparar os ventos médios). Quanto a rajadas na Graciosa tivemos 159 Km/h, neste superou os 170 Km/h.
> ...



Excelente LMCG!
Muito obrigado pelos dados!

Como o LMCG referiu, estamos a falar da intensidade do vento, não só em zonas altas onde estão instalados parque eólicos, como em anemómetros à cabeceira dos aerogeradores. Daí os valores surpreendentes.
Tens forma de saber qual foi a maior rajadas de vento nos PEs por estes dias?

A ilha de São Jorge também deverá apresentar valores interessantes, não?
De todas as ilhas do arquipélago, é aquela que apresenta um relevo mais acidentado, numa total barreira ao vento de SO e de NE. 

Já agora os valores das rajadas medidas pelas EMAs do IM no dia 1:

Corvo: ---
Flores: 96,1km/h.
Horta: 103,7km/h
Pico: 83,2km/h
Graciosa: 105,1km/h
Angra do Heroísmo: 96,5km/h
Ponta Delgada: 99,7km/h
São Miguel (Nordeste): 77,0km/h
Santa Maria: 98,3km/h

O valor mais elevado da *intensidade média do vento diária* registado no arquipélago pertence à Graciosa com *48,6km/h*.


----------



## Snowy (4 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Boa tarde

Hoje em PDL é dia de tréguas  Finalmente um dia "normal" apesar de fresco. Neste momento céu nublado com boas abertas, temp.16º, humidade 59% e o vento NW fraco. Hoje só se ouve o "silêncio" dos carros na rua 

Mas segundo os mapas e as previsões do IM, na próxima noite volta a instabilidade e a chuva. O fim de semana parece que vai ser molhado para não variar muito a não ser que isto dê uma grande volta. Mas de facto as previsões nos últimos tempos até não têm falhado muito para as ilhas. Até lá, aproveitar o "alerta verde" de hoje


----------



## Azor (4 Nov 2011 às 13:33)

LMCG disse:


> Relativamente aos dados de São Miguel como ainda não temos o PE em exploração vou ter mais algum trabalho a compilar a informação.



Boa tarde, 

Agradeço bastante o seu feed back. Ficarei a aguardar curiosamente por esses mesmos valores que deverão ser dignos de registo. Mas a informação que possui em relação à ilha de S.Miguel é sobre o Nordeste da ilha? Se assim for será ainda mais interessante, já que o Nordeste e o Sudeste de S.Miguel são das zonas açorianas aquelas com as cotas mais altas.


Cumprimentos e obrigado


----------



## Hazores (4 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

LMCG disse:


> By lmcg at 2011-11-03
> 
> Boa noite,
> 
> ...



Muito Obrigado Luis!

Mais uma vez agradeço a partilha destes dados aqui no fórum. estes valores são importantes para ter a noção da velocidade do vento nas zonas mais altas das ilhas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2011 às 15:04)

Agora aqui vai brilhando algum sol. Desde a meia noite registei até agora 6,2 mm


----------



## Azor (4 Nov 2011 às 18:09)

Boa tarde,

A reportar céu encoberto. O meu carro há 10 minutos registava 15 º C

Deixo aqui duas fotos tiradas hoje durante o dia e de dois sítios diferentes vendo-se Santa Maria ao longe vista de S.Miguel. Peço desculpa pela qualidade das mesmas mas tive de fazer zoom máximo na máquina para apanhar bem a nitidez da ilha. Os antigos daqui dizem, "Santa Maria à vista, água na crista" e parece-me haver aí algum consenso e alguma verdade nesse adágio popular açoriano, já que é esperada chuva para a noite.


Cumprimentos e um resto de uma boa noite a todos


----------



## Snowy (4 Nov 2011 às 18:45)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A reportar céu encoberto. O meu carro há 10 minutos registava 15 º C
> 
> ...




E pela vista clara de S.Maria, não vai ser pouca água  Engraçado é que, apesar de não passar de uma crença popular aqui, é o que normalmente acontece. Por acaso tinha curiosidade em saber se existe alguma explicação cientifica para o facto de só conseguirmos ver S.Maria em vésperas de dias de chuva ou se não passa mesmo de coincidências engraçadas.

Por PDL mantém-se temp. 16º, humidade a 59% e sem vento.


----------



## Azor (4 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

AVISO METEOROLOGICO nº 50/2011 (Açores)

Por: Srpcba - Açores

http://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA


----------



## Azor (4 Nov 2011 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Bom e como disse agora no Boletim a minha querida antiga colega de escola, a meteorologista Elsa Vieira, ( ) para amanhã para os Açores e para todos os grupos estão previstos períodos de chuva que pontualmente poderá ser forte. Ainda não começou a chover por aqui mas já ameaça qualquer coisa.
Tal cenário repete-se igualmente para Domingo e Segunda Feira sendo que na 2 Feira a chuva irá ser novamente pontualmente forte e o vento a soprar de Sul Muito forte com rajadas que poderão atingir os 90km /h em todas as ilhas.

Resta-me desejar a todos a continuação de um excelente fim de semana e se vivem nos Açores aproveitem para tirar mais umas fotos porque o tempo assim o permite. 

Cumprimentos a todos 
Abraços


----------



## Aero (4 Nov 2011 às 22:13)

tenho pena de não ter saido a rua com a camara fotografica, mas hoje o Pico descobriu com o topo nevado! Lindo de se ver!


----------



## Snowy (4 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Neste momento em PDL temp. 13º e humidade já subiu para 72%. Está uma noite calmíssima, vento zero e só se ouve os grilos 
A ver vamos o que nos espera a partir desta noite, espero que o dia de hoje tenha ajudado a "secar" algumas zonas mais propícias a derrocadas, mas não me parece que um dia baste 

Um bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## Knyght (5 Nov 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia Actual





Estado *Estar Preparado* para *Grupo Oriental dos Açores*





Chuva Forte






Nível poderá subir se mantiverem-se as condições de previsão nas próximas 12h


----------



## Knyght (5 Nov 2011 às 11:22)

O estado para o arquipélago dos Açores é desde às 18h de Segunda Dia 6 até às  18h do dia seguinte.
No sentido Noroeste à Sudeste

Incluí:
Grupo Oriental 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Grupo Central 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Grupo Ocidental 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Os avisos poderão subir nas próximas 12h


----------



## Hazores (5 Nov 2011 às 14:00)

boa tarde,

tal como estava prevista chuva contínua desde ontem à noite até ao presente.

a trovoada deve-se ter feito sentir mais na costa norte da ilha terceira, eu apenas senti 2 trovões.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hazores (5 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Chuva e mais chuva....

imagem das 12z






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 01:01)

AnDré disse:


> Excelente LMCG!
> Muito obrigado pelos dados!
> 
> Como o LMCG referiu, estamos a falar da intensidade do vento, não só em zonas altas onde estão instalados parque eólicos, como em anemómetros à cabeceira dos aerogeradores. Daí os valores surpreendentes.
> ...







By lmcg at 2011-11-05

Boa noite,

Aqui fica o comparativo do vento médio (30 minutos) entre o PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira situado a 540 m e o PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge situado a 740 m.
Tratam-se de médias entre as várias torres/anemómetros, 5 no caso do PE da Serra do Cume e 7 no caso do PE do Pico da Urze.
Não disponho de todos os dados relativamente a São Jorge pois tratam-se de leituras efectuadas pelo operador da Central e não dados retirados directamente do SCADA.
Teria de solicitar uma exportação dos dados ao colega de São Jorge à semelhança do que fiz para a Graciosa.
Entretanto vou colocar outros comparativos...

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 01:08)

By lmcg at 2011-11-05

Boa noite,

Aqui fica o comparativo do vento médio (30 minutos) entre o PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira situado a 540 m e o PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores situado a 640 m.
Tratam-se de médias entre as várias torres/anemómetros, 5 no caso do PE da Serra do Cume e 2 no caso do PE da Boca da Vereda.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 01:23)

By lmcg at 2011-11-05

Boa noite,

Aqui fica o comparativo do vento médio (30 minutos) entre o PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira situado a 540 m e o PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria situado a 140 m.
Tratam-se de médias entre as várias torres/anemómetros, 5 no caso do PE da Serra do Cume e 3 no caso do PE do Figueiral.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 01:42)

By lmcg at 2011-11-05

Boa noite,

Aqui fica o comparativo do vento médio (30 minutos) entre o PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira situado a 540 m e o PE das Terras do Canto no Pico situado a 840 m.
Tratam-se de médias entre as várias torres/anemómetros, 5 no caso do PE da Serra do Cume e 6 no caso do PE das Terras do Canto.

Acrescento ainda que, em termos de velocidades médias de 30 minutos,  o anemómetro da torre n.º 6 do PE das Terras do Canto chegou a registar *144Km/h* um pouco mais que as torres n.º 1 e n.º 3 do PE da Serra do Cume com 140 Km/h.
Relativamente a rajadas este PE também superou o da Serra do Cume com rajadas a rondar os *180 Km/h*.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 01:49)

By lmcg at 2011-11-05

Boa noite,

Aqui fica o comparativo do vento médio (30 minutos) entre o PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira situado a 540 m e o PE da Lomba do Frades no Faial situado a 220 m.
Tratam-se de médias entre as várias torres/anemómetros, 5 no caso do PE da Serra do Cume e 6 no caso do PE da Lomba dos Frades.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 02:01)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 20,1º C na rua e 19,6º C dentro de casa!
Por estes dias a temperatura andou baixa, registei mínimas de 11,8ºC na rua e 16,8ºC em casa (na noite de quinta para sexta).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 02:34)

Boa noite,

Estive a dar uma espreitadela pelos PE's da EDA e nesta última meia hora a velocidade média foi:

Pico - 84 Km/h
Terceira - 60 Km/h
Graciosa - 59 Km/h
Santa Maria - 36 Km/h
Faial - 35 Km/h
Flores e São Jorge - 32 Km/h

Corvo - Não temos PE
São Miguel - Só no fim do ano

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

Parece que o vento tem estado a aumentar (vento médio nos PE's da EDA na última meia hora):

Flores - 99 Km/h
Pico - 98 km/h
Terceira - 89 Km/h
São Jorge - 53 Km/h
Faial - 50 Km/h
Graciosa - 49 Km/h
Santa Maria - 34 Km/h

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (6 Nov 2011 às 14:05)

boa tarde,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, praticamente, ainda não parou de chover desde a madrugada de sábado.

O IM já lançou um aviso Amarelo para o dia de hoje para a chuva, que pontualmente pode ser forte, vento e trovoada.

Neste momento nesta zona chove com alguma intensidade, estando também nevoeiro "até à porta". A humidade nestes últimos dias tem sido tão elevada que as parades da casa já escorrem àgua, algumas com o desumidificador ligado.


----------



## Snowy (6 Nov 2011 às 16:18)

Boa tarde

Aqui em PDL, o dia de ontem não foi nada de mais, apenas um dia cinzento com alguma chuva como é normal nesta altura. Hoje não choveu mas a humidade anda entre os 95-100% e o ar "pesado". Até os armários de casa estão a suar 
De resto tempo calmo, temp. 19º, e não se sente vento nenhum.


----------



## tripado (6 Nov 2011 às 19:31)

Parece que esta semana vamos ter mais acção na Madeira, o run do gfs das 06 dava 51.6 mm o das 12z 20 e tal. A partir de terça começa a instabilidade.


----------



## Azor (6 Nov 2011 às 21:20)

Boa noite,

Depois de um fim de semana com alguma chuva e muito nevoeiro parece que a instabilidade não quer deixar os Açores. As previsões das últimas horas apontam para chuva forte e trovoada essa noite para todas as ilhas dos Açores.
Aqui pelas Eiras já chove mas parece que com o avançar da noite as coisas vão piorar ainda mais.

Estar alerta para quem vive em zonas propensas de enxurradas. Os solos estão super saturados de água e a prever-se novamente chuva forte, possivelmente poderão surgir algumas complicações. Zona do Outeiro nos Arrifes os Bombeiros hoje da tarde já estavam a limpar os bueiros porque sempre que chove a mais naquela zona a água vem dos montes escorrendo com violência até às portas das primeiras casas (zona do Quartel)

Alerta também para quem transita na zona das Arribanas (zona de Serra Gorda até às Feteiras) porque acima da Covoada uma grota está a escorrer muita água com lama e se chover mais forte ela muito possivelmente vai transbordar para a rua como em episódios anteriores.
O alerta laranja para a chuva mantêm-se

Continuo com muito nevoeiro e registo 19 ºC de máxima


Cumprimentos, boa noite a todos


----------



## Knyght (6 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

Ter em atenção o *Grupo Oriental* previsão antecipou a formação e passagem da frente.

Continua previsto Chuva Forte no Grupo Ocidental e mantêm-se o estado *Estar Preparado*


----------



## Knyght (6 Nov 2011 às 21:59)




----------



## Snowy (6 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Aqui também já chove mas pouco. A humidade continua altíssima e continuo a ter os móveis todos da casa a suar  . Ora, eu vivo num sítio até bastante "seco" (nos Açores isto quer dizer húmido na mesma mas nem tanto ) e com óptima exposição solar o que me tem safado de problemas de humidade muito comuns em casas açorianas. Mas este ano nem eu estou a safar-me 

Quanto às previsões, a chuva está garantida, só resta ver em que quantidade. Acho que já estava na hora de parar um bocadinho e termos um pouco de sol por uns dias mas pelo que vejo nos modelos, a tendência está mais inclinada para dias instáveis o que é mau por 2 razões. Primeiro, porque isto já é água a mais e os solos já começam a ficar saturados...Segundo, qualquer dia a malta dos Açores já não tem assunto para falar aqui porque é sempre a mesma coisa todos os dias 

Por enquanto, temperatura 20º, humidade 94% e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Snowy (6 Nov 2011 às 22:26)

Knyght disse:


> Ter em atenção o *Grupo Oriental* previsão antecipou a formação e passagem da frente.
> 
> Continua previsto Chuva Forte no Grupo Ocidental e mantêm-se o estado *Estar Preparado*



A manter-se assim...vai ser complicado em algumas zonas 

Eu não sou ainda "expert" como vocês a ler mapas mas, estou a ver uma "linha" a passar na Madeira, isto significa que os nossos "vizinhos" do Atlântico também vão ser brindados com alguma instabilidade e chuva certo? (estou a falar da parte "azul" pois o resto está cortado onde aparece a Madeira...)


----------



## Azor (6 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

Snowy disse:


> A manter-se assim...vai ser complicado em algumas zonas
> 
> Eu não sou ainda "expert" como vocês a ler mapas mas, estou a ver uma "linha" a passar na Madeira, isto significa que os nossos "vizinhos" do Atlântico também vão ser brindados com alguma instabilidade e chuva certo?



Boa noite,

Sim poderá ser complicado mas felizmente ela vai ter uma passagem rápida.
Sim os nossos vizinhos da Madeira também irão ser regados, embora penso que com menor intensidade do que nos Açores, mas ainda assim com bons valores de precipitação.

P.S. De que zona de S. Miguel estás a transmitir?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (6 Nov 2011 às 22:37)

Azor disse:


> P.S. De que zona de S. Miguel estás a transmitir?



Mesmo da cidade de Ponta Delgada, S.José


----------



## Azor (6 Nov 2011 às 22:40)

Snowy disse:


> Mesmo da cidade de Ponta Delgada, S.José



Boa noite,

São José? Ok. S. José ainda é grande e abrange muitas zonas desde a parte N da cidade até ao poente da mesma. 
Se conheceres a Covoada bem podes imaginar como é... sempre forrado de nevoeiro e de muita humidade...
Ainda vamos ter notícias essa noite. Vamos lá ver se tal se surgir eu consigo ainda tirar algumas fotos 

Cumprimentos


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

O vento continua a aumentar por todo o arquipélago.

Nas últimas horas o vento médio (30 minutos) máximo nos PE's foi:

Flores - 128 Km/h
Pico - 117 Km/h
Terceira - 91 Km/h
São Jorge - 89 Km/h
Faial - 71 Km/h
Graciosa - 62 Km/h
Santa Maria - 48 km/h

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (6 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

Fui agora à consola da minha estação meteorológica e para meu espanto já apanhei uma rajada de sul com *56,9 Km/h*!

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (7 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

por aqui ainda apenas o nevoeiro, a chuva que se fez sentir todo o dia já parou.

pelo que pude observar pela imagem de satélite http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm a frente está a chegar agora ao grupo central.


----------



## fablept (7 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Fui agora à consola da minha estação meteorológica e para meu espanto já apanhei uma rajada de sul com *56,9 Km/h*!
> 
> ...



Estás com mais sorte do que eu, onde tenho a estação raramente apanho mais de 40km/h..

Neste momento estou com 19.3º e 99% de humidade...mas indo à rua parece que está a 110%

Imagens de satélite:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-vis.html
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html


----------



## Hazores (7 Nov 2011 às 04:53)

liguei o computador porque a chuva que está a cair por esta zona é imensa, teve uma altura que esta associada ao vento era mesmo assustadora. o caudal da ribeira cresce muito rápidamente e as pedras já rolam. 
Espero que não tenha acontecido nada por esse arquipélago fora.

Ilhas do grupo oriental, cuidado pois a frente é muito activa e está a deixar muita precipitação!


----------



## Azor (7 Nov 2011 às 05:17)

Hazores disse:


> Ilhas do grupo oriental, cuidado pois a frente é muito activa e está a deixar muita precipitação!



Boa noite,

Estou a acompanhar também a situação. E a qualquer momento ela está a chegar aqui para os nossos lados. Aqui nesta altura está Vento Forte com rajadas fortes e muita humidade. começou também a cair uns pingos grados agora.
Só espero que isso não dê dor de cabeça essa noite e que não aconteça também nada por aí pelo grupo central. Por aqui as terras estão a rebentar de água pelas costuras e as grotas ainda escorrem água dos dias anteriores.

Pela imagem penso que ela ainda não passou do grupo central, e está neste momento entre o canal terceira.são miguel. Contagem decrescente até chegar a são miguel e santa maria. 

Boa sorte ppl 

Cumprimentos, e boa noite


----------



## Hazores (7 Nov 2011 às 05:23)

A chuva já diminuiu de intensidade.
a ribeira que corre ao lado da minha casa continua enorme arrastar pedras, a àgua está muito escura (castanha) sinal que está a trazer terra de algum lugar :/


----------



## Knyght (7 Nov 2011 às 08:43)

Snowy disse:


> A manter-se assim...vai ser complicado em algumas zonas
> 
> Eu não sou ainda "expert" como vocês a ler mapas mas, estou a ver uma "linha" a passar na Madeira, isto significa que os nossos "vizinhos" do Atlântico também vão ser brindados com alguma instabilidade e chuva certo? (estou a falar da parte "azul" pois o resto está cortado onde aparece a Madeira...)



Esse modelo é o do Mesoescala da UKMetOffice onde os avisos oficiais do Reino Unido são lançados. Para os Açores é sem dúvida o melhor, para a Madeira serve também mas aí temos a opção de verificar pelo WRF e do MM5 da UL

Actualmente a linha de instabilidade passa pelo Grupo Oriental (e aqui tem ocorrido algum erro porque Oriental significa Este e peço desculpa)







Para a Madeira a Alta Pressão irá diminuir o efeito da passagem da linha de instabelidade para amanhã.


----------



## Rayco (7 Nov 2011 às 10:04)

Oi, eu gostaria de encontrar dados de precipitação cai nos Açores, a meu ver neste forum quase ninguém publica dados sobre precipitação, há uma estação meteorológica na web, com dados de precipitação das ilhas? Gostaria de me fornecer os endereços web destas estações.

Obrigado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Nov 2011 às 11:24)

O Dia amanheceu com muita chuva aqui pela Lagoa, quando me levantei marcava 19,2ºC, mas por volta das 8h já tinha descido para os 17,5ºC


----------



## LMCG (7 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

Rayco disse:


> Oi, eu gostaria de encontrar dados de precipitação cai nos Açores, a meu ver neste forum quase ninguém publica dados sobre precipitação, há uma estação meteorológica na web, com dados de precipitação das ilhas? Gostaria de me fornecer os endereços web destas estações.
> 
> Obrigado.



Bom dia,

http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (7 Nov 2011 às 14:10)

Finalmente Dia de Sol pela terceira hoje!


----------



## Azor (7 Nov 2011 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite com muita chuva e muito vento, as abertas voltaram a São Miguel.
Mas já está previsto novamente chuva para amanhã para todos os grupos.

Boa tarde a todos,

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (7 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

Neste momento a frente ira começar a entrar por oeste na RAM, vem muito fraca e não é esperável grande quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## LMCG (7 Nov 2011 às 21:48)

By lmcg at 2011-11-07

Boa noite,

Ficam aqui os dados de vento médio (30 minutos) dos vários PE's da EDA das últimas 44 horas.
É interessante que observa-se claramente uma queda abrupta do vento imediatamente após a passagem da frente.
No caso de São Jorge passou dos 126 Km/h à 1h00 para os 22 Km/h às 3h30.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (8 Nov 2011 às 10:10)

A alta pressão consegui-o desfazer a frente contudo há a criação de duas células, esperemos desde que a chuva não seja forte é essencial


----------



## ijv (8 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

parece que as células já estão a se desfazer





Ou será impressão minha


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 10:43)

LMCG disse:


> Ficam aqui os dados de vento médio (30 minutos) dos vários PE's da EDA das últimas 44 horas.
> É interessante que observa-se claramente uma queda abrupta do vento imediatamente após a passagem da frente.
> No caso de São Jorge passou dos 126 Km/h à 1h00 para os 22 Km/h às 3h30.



Era isso de que falava no outro dia.
Como a ilha está disposta de NO para SE, torna-se uma completa barreira ao vento de SO e NE. Logo, após a passagem da frente, com a rotação do vento para NO deu-se uma queda acentuada da velocidade do vento, muito por a exposição a esse quadrante ser menor.


----------



## icewoman (8 Nov 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia,


Assim parace ijv...contudo pode haver alterações...

Para sexta e domingo preve-se um agravamento do tempo( especialmente em percipitação) esperemos que nao seja nada de grave...


----------



## Knyght (8 Nov 2011 às 11:06)

*IJV* e *icewoman*

Para já as células estão a travar uma luta pelo Funktop da NOAA, creio ser mais fiável que o MPE do Eumetsat, mostra a criação, um enfraquecer e ressuscitar. 






Em qualquer dos casos não são Células fortes e que estando em luta constante com o Anti-Ciclone penso que não nós trará grande preocupação.

Veremos, o WRF aponta para um pico de precipitação na próxima madrugada o que indica que está a atrasar a sua chegada. Os valores apontados são de um Estado "Estar Atento", mas os terrenos absorverão bem e não será a primeira chuva da temporada.


----------



## ijv (8 Nov 2011 às 11:17)

Estive a ver esse modelo só que não consegui percebi muito bem esse modelo


----------



## icewoman (8 Nov 2011 às 11:23)

O gfs aumentou a precipitacao para a madrugada de hoje e retirou um pouco da que esta prevista para sexta e domingo..poderá haver alterações ainda Knight?


----------



## Knyght (8 Nov 2011 às 11:35)

ijv disse:


> Estive a ver esse modelo só que não consegui percebi muito bem esse modelo



A escala é da esquerda para a direita.

Ice o WRF é subproduto com atraso de 6h do GFS, o GFS é muito bom a fazer o seguimento.

Esta a confirmar a chuva de madrugada na ultima saída.


----------



## ijv (8 Nov 2011 às 13:35)

IM ja colocou a Madeira em alerta amarelo devido a chuva/aguaceiros periodos de chuva,temporariamente fortes.


----------



## Knyght (8 Nov 2011 às 16:42)

Eu colocava o aviso mais cedo...
Entre às 00h e às 06h, estar atento...


----------



## icewoman (8 Nov 2011 às 16:51)

Seguindo o Hirlam seria dentro desse horário...mas pelo GFS seria entre as 03h-06h.


----------



## Azor (8 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

Boa noite,

A reportar um anoitecer calmo e com um ventinho que gela os ossos 
Meu carro marca 14 º C.
É impressão minha ou para o fim de semana as temperaturas vão estar baixas nos Açores? Espero que as cotas sejam favoráveis à ocorrência de precipitação branca 

Mas amanhã já temos de novo mais uma frente. A ondulação até ao fim da semana vai estar entre os 4 - 5 m

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Knyght (8 Nov 2011 às 19:51)

*
Estar Atento*


----------



## icewoman (8 Nov 2011 às 20:30)

Knyght disse:


> *
> Estar Atento*



Este é a saida recente? porque tem uma que da valoresdiferentes e nao sei...se é a actual ou não


----------



## LMCG (8 Nov 2011 às 21:11)

By lmcg at 2011-11-08



AnDré disse:


> Era isso de que falava no outro dia.
> Como a ilha está disposta de NO para SE, torna-se uma completa barreira ao vento de SO e NE. Logo, após a passagem da frente, com a rotação do vento para NO deu-se uma queda acentuada da velocidade do vento, muito por a exposição a esse quadrante ser menor.



Boa noite,

Muito interessante... faz todo o sentido! Relativamente à Serra do Cume na Terceira observa-se um comportamento algo semelhante e de facto constato que a orientação do relevo desta Serra é semelhante à Ilha de São Jorge.
Mas que dizer do Pico?
Aproveito para deixar as coordenadas do PE: 38°27'45.94"N  28°15'48.97"W

Já agora deixo outra curiosidade, a queda abrupta da temperatura após a passagem da frente.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (8 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

icewoman disse:


> Este é a saida recente? porque tem uma que da valoresdiferentes e nao sei...se é a actual ou não



Em vigor!

*LMCG*
Normalmente um linha de instabilidade é caracterizada sobre uma frente quente que carrega as nuvens, seguida de frente fria que trás o frio.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 21:28)

LMCG disse:


> Muito interessante... faz todo o sentido! Relativamente à Serra do Cume na Terceira observa-se um comportamento algo semelhante e de facto constato que a orientação do relevo desta Serra é semelhante à Ilha de São Jorge.
> Mas que dizer do Pico?
> Aproveito para deixar as coordenadas do PE: 38°27'45.94"N  28°15'48.97"W



No Pico, e pelas coordenadas que deste vs localização da montanha do Pico, talvez se note alguns efeitos quando o vento for de oeste, visto o cone ficar exactamente a oeste do parque eólico. 

Os dados das temperaturas também são muito interessantes.
Em alturas que haja previsão de neve nos pontos mais altos do arquipélago, será interessante acompanhar esses gráficos.


----------



## Hazores (9 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

boa noite,

por aqui dia calmo, com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, mas já frio. Ainda hoje já me disseram que não existe outono nos Açores, mas apenas verão e Inverno. 

LMMG, é normal ocorrer uma descida "abrupta" das temperaturas após a passagem de uma frente fria (ainda para mais quando tinha-mos estado à uma semana quase sobre influência de uma massa de ar "quente").

Concordo com o André que diz que será muito intressante observar as temperaturas nas zonas mais interiores (e de maior altitude), infelizmente a rede hidrometeorológica abrange apenas 3 das ilhas do arquipélago (são miguel, santa maria e pico, e esta última ainda não transmite dados penso eu) estando previsto para as outras ilhas, para quando é que não se sabe.

desculpem o off-topic, mas tinha-o de dizer


----------



## Azor (9 Nov 2011 às 00:46)

Boa noite,

Por aqui uma noite fria. O meu termómetrro la fora marca 13 ºC e vai caindo de vez em quando aguaceiros embora fracos.

Sim também concordo com uma rede hidrometeorológica no interior das outras ilhas e que faz muita falta. Toda a gente sabe que a temperatura, a intensidade do vento, a nebulosidade, a humidade e a precipitação aumentam do litoral das ilhas para o seu interior, logo os valores das estações meteorológicas nas zonas das ilhas onde estão localizados não falam pelo seu todo mas sim apenas por um determinado lugar. O mesmo também para um anemómetro no Pico da Vara. Até porque não se percebe haverem ilhas com altitude inferior ao Pico e São Miguel, e possuírem esses mesmos instrumentos meteorológicos nas suas zonas mais altas. 
Mas penso que o LMMG melhor do que ninguém saberá explicar isso. 


Cumprimentos a todos e bom seguimento

Boa noite


----------



## LMCG (9 Nov 2011 às 01:30)

Hazores disse:


> LMCG, é normal ocorrer uma descida "abrupta" das temperaturas após a passagem de uma frente fria (ainda para mais quando tinha-mos estado à uma semana quase sobre influência de uma massa de ar "quente").



Boa noite,

De facto nunca me tinha apercebido que a descida fosse tão rápida!
Enfim estamos sempre a aprender... especialmente eu que nestas andanças sou um amador principiante... mas cada vez mais interessado!

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (9 Nov 2011 às 02:37)

Azor disse:


> O mesmo também para um anemómetro no Pico da Vara. Até porque não se percebe haverem ilhas com altitude inferior ao Pico e São Miguel, e possuírem esses mesmos instrumentos meteorológicos nas suas zonas mais altas.
> Mas penso que o LMCG melhor do que ninguém saberá explicar isso.



Boa noite,

Já no fim do ano teremos um PE em funcionamento no planalto dos Graminhais a 900 m de altitude, bem próximo do Pico da Vara! Com excepção do Corvo o qual se encontra em estudo de viabilidade, todas as ilhas terão até ao final deste ano um PE a produzir.

Não vão faltar dados de vento!

No fim dos anos 80, início dos anos 90, quando os equipamentos relacionados com a energia eólica ainda não tinham “amadurecido”, a EDA apostou modestamente nesta tecnologia construindo pequenos PE, inicialmente em Santa Maria e de seguida na Graciosa e São Jorge.
Destes equipamentos inicialmente instalados pouco resta, pois estávamos então numa fase ainda muito incipiente no desenvolvimento tecnológico.
No fim dos anos 90, início de 2000, quando finalmente muitos dos problemas ficaram resolvidos, quando a robustez e fiabilidade dos equipamentos aumentou, a EDA decidiu avançar cautelosamente para uma nova fase de investimentos, instalando PE nas Flores, Faial, um totalmente novo PE em Santa Maria e remodelando os PE’s da Graciosa e São Jorge.
Mais recentemente a EDA avançou com a instalação do PE do Pico (2005), Terceira (2008) e São Miguel (2011).
Convém notar que a razão que levou a EDA a deixar São Miguel para último (ou penúltimo se o Corvo entretanto avançar) é estratégica mas também financeira.
Por exemplo o custo de produção de 1 kWh na Graciosa é 3x mais caro que em São Miguel, pois na Graciosa os grupos da central térmica são a gasóleo (mais caro) e ainda por cima em São Miguel temos energia geotérmica e hídrica.

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (9 Nov 2011 às 03:29)

LMCG disse:


> Já no fim do ano teremos um PE em funcionamento no planalto dos Graminhais a 900 m de altitude, bem próximo do Pico da Vara!
> 
> Não vão faltar dados de vento!
> 
> ...




Boa noite,

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Na verdade não fazia a mínima ideia. Mas até compreende-se o porquê de haverem PE's em algumas ilhas e outras não. Sempre o factor "dinheiro" em causa.  ... mas pronto.
Santa Maria penso que foi uma das ilhas pioneiras nesse aspecto.

Só não concordo com o facto de em São Miguel colocarem um PE a funcionar no planalto dos Graminhais. 900 metros para 1105 metros faz MUITA diferença e os valores ao nível do vento como podemos imaginar não serão os mesmos de um PE instalado a 1105 m. E ainda mais no Pico da Vara onde há fortes correntes e de vários rumos e que ali ganham uma força avassaladora. Estamos a falar aqui de uma diferença de 205 m a mais dos Graminhais ao Pico da Vara.

Na minha opinião acho que se as outras ilhas têm PE's instalados nos seus pontos mais altos, a ilha de São Miguel também deveria de ter no seu ponto mais alto e não apenas a 900 metros de altitude. Até a Barrosa que tem mais de 900 m tem instalado um PE, portanto a meu ver a instalação desse PE no planalto dos Graminhais não vai servir de grande coisa. Mas pronto deve ser a questão do dinheiro que está aí em causa. 

Cumprimentos e uma boa noite


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 03:53)

Azor disse:


> Só não concordo com o facto de em São Miguel colocarem um PE a funcionar no planalto dos Graminhais. 900 metros para 1105 metros faz MUITA diferença e os valores ao nível do vento como podemos imaginar não serão os mesmos de um PE instalado a 1105 m. E ainda mais no Pico da Vara onde há fortes correntes e de vários rumos e que ali ganham uma força avassaladora. Estamos a falar aqui de uma diferença de 205 m a mais dos Graminhais ao Pico da Vara.



O pico da Vara até pode ser o local mais ventoso da ilha de São Miguel, mas não será provavelmente o melhor para aproveitamento eólico.
Há uma série de condicionantes aquando a escolha de lugar para um parque eólico. Uma delas é colocar o parque num planalto, cujas encostas não sejam muito inclinadas. Isso provoca perturbações no vento e consequente perda de fluxo eólico. 
A título de exemplo, o parque eólico de São Jorge, uma vez que a ilha tem um relevo muito acidentado, tem um elevado índice de vento perturbado. 

Além disso, e pelo que vejo no google, o Pico da Vara não tem nem acessos, nem área plana suficiente para a instalação de um PE. Só a criação dessas condições aumentaria e muito o preço da eólica.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Nov 2011 às 05:12)

Chove de forma moderada neste preciso momento, foi acordado pelo alarme da estação, foi espreitar e confirmei é mesmo precipitação moderada... acumulado desde as 00h 2,4mm
HR: 96%
Temp atual: 20,3ºC uma noite tropical, em comparação com ontem que a minima rondava os 17ºC
Vento de SSW com rajadas de 39,3 km/h


----------



## ijv (9 Nov 2011 às 10:46)

Bom dia por aqui acumulei desde as 0:00
 27.9mm .
temp actual 18,4ºC
temp min 15,3ºC
temp max 18,6ºC


----------



## tripado (9 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

Inacio tem chovido bem por ai.
Eu só tive 3.6mm


----------



## ijv (9 Nov 2011 às 17:33)

Choveu isso tudo durante a noite.


----------



## Knyght (9 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

De momento não creio haver situações de risco para as próximas horas nos arquipélagos.


----------



## Hazores (10 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

Boa noite,

pela ilha terceira a frente fria já passou, agora aguaceiros, de um modo geral fracos, ligeira descida da temperatura e vento de nor-noroeste com rajadas forte.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 11:08)

Porto Santo: 0,5mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Nov 2011 às 12:54)

Boa tarde! 

Hoje o dia tem alternado com abertas e céu mais encoberto, por aqui desde o inicio da manhã ainda nao choveu, mas durante a noite caíram aguaceiros


----------



## Hazores (10 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Hoje o dia tem alternado com abertas e céu mais encoberto, por aqui desde o inicio da manhã ainda nao choveu, mas durante a noite caíram aguaceiros



Pela Ilha Terceira igual!


----------



## ijv (10 Nov 2011 às 21:35)

*Radar meteorológico*

Autarquia chumba proposta de recomendação do PCP

A autarquia do Funchal rejeitou hoje uma proposta de recomendação da autoria do PCP que visava a recomendação ao Governo Regional o accionar de meios “institucionais, financeiros e técnicos” no sentido de dotar a região autónoma de instrumentos meteorológicos para prevenir situações similares à ocorrida em Fevereiro de 2010.

Em causa está a aquisição de um Radar Meteorológico. O PCP considera tratar-se de um equipamento de “extrema necessidade” em virtude do acontecimento supra mencionado.

“Com o aproximar de novo Inverno ,com o facto de algumas das obras necessárias para garantir a segurança das populações ainda não estarem concretizadas, acresce a estes aspectos outros igualmente importantes como o facto de, em virtude dos graves incêndios ocorridos no Verão de 2010 terem destruído o coberto vegetal, ou parte significativa dele, proporcionando condições ideais para o deslizamento de terras. Este conjunto de situações conjugadas tornam necessária a existência de meios de prevenção capazes de atempadamente lançarem o alerta para uma possível situação de perigo ou catástrofe”, lê-se na proposta de recomendação hoje apresentada pelo vereador da CDU à autarquia funchalense, a que o DIÁRIO teve acesso.

A proposta foi rejeitada com os voto contra do PSD e abstenção do CDS/PP.
Fonte Diário de Noticias


----------



## LMCG (11 Nov 2011 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Sigo com 10,8ºC e a baixar...
Suponho que no Pico da Vara já andará pelos 4 a 5ºC.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (11 Nov 2011 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

aguaceiros e frio, 11ºC segundo o IM, mas onde vivo é uma zona de maior de certeza que a temperatura está abaixo dos 10ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Nov 2011 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

Dia frio com céu encoberto e chuva, já caiu também granizo ao inicio da manhã. Registei em casa 12,3ºC de minima.


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 11:24)

ijv disse:


> *Radar meteorológico*
> 
> Autarquia chumba proposta de recomendação do PCP
> 
> ...



Há um tópico sobre o radar, mas já agora o IM é um instituto nacional em que o radar ao serviço deste deverá ser com o orçamento nacional. o PCP tem Grupo Parlamentar na Assembleia Nacional...


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

Precipitação na próxima madrugada para a Madeira.

Hora de pico 00h-03h





Não deve ser registado problemas de maior. Como da ultima vez, os terrenos não secos mas libertos já de precipitação dos anteriores dias não deverá trazer problemas de maior.


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 12:46)

Há pouco desleixei-me, existe a anormalidade de* Ventos Fortes de Sudoeste* nas próximas duas Madrugadas assim, é imperioso o estado *Estar Preparado*





 principalmente para as zonas altas.


----------



## LMCG (11 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 11,7ºC e 10,5mm.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Nov 2011 às 14:34)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sigo com 11,7ºC e 10,5mm.
> 
> ...



Esses dados são do IM ou da tua estação?


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,

Reporto chuva por vezes forte em S. Miguel acommpanhada por rajadas de vento de nordeste e o meu carro marca 16 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (11 Nov 2011 às 16:10)

Estou com 11.1º e 30.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 17:59)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com aguaceiros e uma máxima de 12 º C

Choveu bastante nas últimas horas em São Miguel, chuva essa que foi pontualmente forte. O verão de S .Martinho por aqui não existiu 


Cumprimentos


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 17:59)

fablept disse:


> Estou com 11.1º e 30.2mm acumulados.



Anda um frio nos *Açores* " baixou drasticamente a temperatura e também pelos acumulados nota-se que deve ser um dia mesmo invernoso por lá!!! saudades de chuva fria!!!!

Aqui na Madeira mas em concreto no Estreito já pinga a quase 1 h, em precipitação fraca...

Se espera uma queda da temperaura a pique lá para Domingo, finalmente posso experimentar temperaturas arranhar os 12ºC.... junto ao litoral, é obvio que nas montanhas deverá rondar os 5ºC - 3ºC, nos picos mais altos...


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

alex vieria disse:


> Anda um frio nos *Açores* " baixou drasticamente a temperatura e também pelos acumulados nota-se que deve ser um dia mesmo invernoso por lá!!! saudades de chuva fria!!!!
> 
> Aqui na Madeira mas em concreto no Estreito já pinga a quase 1 h, em precipitação fraca...
> 
> Se espera uma queda da temperaura a pique lá para Domingo, finalmente posso experimentar temperaturas arranhar os 12ºC.... junto ao litoral, é obvio que nas montanhas deverá rondar os 5ºC - 3ºC, nos picos mais altos...



Boa tarde,

Sim por aqui está algum frio e nas zonas mais altas, mais baixa está a temperatura. Arrisco mesmo a dizer que a precipitação acima dos 800-900 m deve ter caído em forma de granizo. A montanha mais alta da minha zona deve de andar á volta dos 800m e quando lá passei de carro para ir para a costa N da ilha o meu carro marcava 6 ºC  Mas isto em S. Miguel porque em S. Maria as coisas devem ser um pouco diferentes. Acho que a bolsa de ar frio dos Açores vai-se deslocar até à Madeira para o fim de semana também.
Por isso aconselho aos madeirenses para se irem preparando também e usarem agasalhos porque o frio é bastante 

Cumprimentos


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

O vento é calmo por agora, a unica situação apontar é que o céu esta encoberto, com precipitação franca mas dispersa, volta e meia vai e vêm, a temperatura é amena uns 19ºC no Estreito 500 Mts de ALt, onde está a minha estação ronda os 22,8ºC a uns 108 mts de alt.

O vento esta calmo por agora, mas se espera a sua intensificação nas próximas horas, mas precisamente já nas horas madrugada de Sábado, o vento esta variavel, não ha uma definição clara do vento talvez o NW tende para isso.


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sim por aqui está algum frio e nas zonas mais altas, mais baixa está a temperatura. Arrisco mesmo a dizer que a precipitação acima dos 800-900 m deve ter caído em forma de granizo. A montanha mais alta da minha zona deve de andar á volta dos 800m e quando lá passei de carro para ir para a costa N da ilha o meu carro marcava 6 ºC  Mas isto em S. Miguel porque em S. Maria as coisas devem ser um pouco diferentes. Acho que a bolsa de ar frio dos Açores vai-se deslocar até à Madeira para o fim de semana também.
> Por isso aconselho aos madeirenses para se irem preparando também e usarem agasalhos porque o frio é bastante
> ...





Estou a contar as horas para esse frio chegar, penso que na minha anterior vida (rencarnação) foi na Finlandia lolol, por isso a minha cidade preferida é *Calgary* em Alberta Canada que recomendo em visitar desculpem pelo Off-pic


----------



## LMCG (11 Nov 2011 às 18:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Esses dados são do IM ou da tua estação?



Boa tarde,

São da minha estação, a qual está instalada no meu quintal a 3,85 m de altura, longe de obstáculos, para apanhar bem o vento...

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 18:22)

alex vieria disse:


> Estou a contar as horas para esse frio chegar, penso que na minha anterior vida (rencarnação) foi na Finlandia lolol, por isso a minha cidade preferida é *Calgary* em Alberta Canada que recomendo em visitar desculpem pelo Off-pic



Neste momento estamos a puxar do mar uma boa massa de ar quente, está depressão deverá passar a norte da Madeira e dirigir-se para o Continente Português, contudo estaremos sempre na zona de alimentação e não tá prevista queda abrupta da temperatura do ar.

A *previsão de Vento continua Forte*, para estás duas madrugadas, *Estar Preparado*

Principalmente em altitude!


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 18:23)

alex vieria disse:


> Estou a contar as horas para esse frio chegar, penso que na minha anterior vida (rencarnação) foi na Finlandia lolol, por isso a minha cidade preferida é *Calgary* em Alberta Canada que recomendo em visitar desculpem pelo Off-pic



Boa tarde,

O frio no Canadá ou Filândia suporta-se bem melhor do que aqui nas ilhas acredite. Eu próprio já vivi essa experiência. Aliás e nem é preciso irmos muito longe. Mesmo em Portugal Continental aguenta-se mais o frio do que aqui nos arquipélagos. 
Desculpem o off- topic

Reporto agora um aguaceiro bem forte soprado por vento com rajadas fortes e tenho aqui uma máxima de 11 º C 


Cumprimentos a todos e bom serão


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Azor disse:


> O frio no Canadá ou Filândia suporta-se bem melhor do que aqui nas ilhas acredite. Eu próprio já vivi essa experiência. Aliás e nem é preciso irmos muito longe. Mesmo em Portugal Continental aguenta-se mais o frio do que aqui nos arquipélagos.
> Desculpem o off- topic



Deve-se a Humidade do Ar, já uma vez coloquei tabelas no fórum mas depois perdem-se no meio de tanto Post.


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

Knyght disse:


> Deve-se a Humidade do Ar, já uma vez coloquei tabelas no fórum mas depois perdem-se no meio de tanto Post.



Boa noite,

Sim deve ser por isso. Aqui somos constantemente banhados pela humidade atlântica. E nos continentes a humidade é praticamente inexistente ( excepto quando passam frentes), por isso os verões nos cotinentes são muito tórridos e os invernos muito gelosos. Estava curioso para ver essa tabela. Depois se puder mande me em privado.
Obrigado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 18:29)

Knyght disse:


> Deve-se a Humidade do Ar, já uma vez coloquei tabelas no fórum mas depois perdem-se no meio de tanto Post.



Sim deve haver  tabelas que faz a conversão da sensação de frio pelo efeito humidade, tal como o efeito do vento, existem dois variaveis que influência a sensação termica corporal que é a humidade e intensidade do vento. Seria interessante encontrar um conversor que inclui-se estas dois variaveis...


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 18:34)

Knyght disse:


> Neste momento estamos a puxar do mar uma boa massa de ar quente, está depressão deverá passar a norte da Madeira e dirigir-se para o Continente Português, contudo estaremos sempre na zona de alimentação e não tá prevista queda abrupta da temperatura do ar.
> 
> A *previsão de Vento continua Forte*, para estás duas madrugadas, *Estar Preparado*
> 
> Principalmente em altitude!



Emanuel, eu me referia para domingo a queda da temperatura, não para sábado, devido que a depressão vai deslocar-se junto ao litoral galego e português, antes de ser assassinado pela alta pressão escandinavo/ europeu.

A nascença da depressão é junto ao norte da ilha da madeira.


----------



## icewoman (11 Nov 2011 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,

Esta depressão trará actividade eletrica?


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

alex vieria disse:


> Sim deve haver  tabelas que faz a conversão da sensação de frio pelo efeito humidade, tal como o efeito do vento, existem dois variaveis que influência a sensação termica corporal que é a humidade e intensidade do vento. Seria interessante encontrar um conversor que inclui-se estas dois variaveis...



Boa noite,

O frio atlântico sente-se mais e gela mais que o frio continental.

Aqui 10 º C equivale a 18 ºC no Continente ou mais.

Os meus araçaleiros é que não gostam desse frio mas sim de humidade 
Desculpem o off topic-

Continua o vento, o frio e os aguaceiros de chuva. 

Cumprimentos e bom São Martinho de frio


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

alex vieria disse:


> Sim deve haver  tabelas que faz a conversão da sensação de frio pelo efeito humidade, tal como o efeito do vento, existem dois variaveis que influência a sensação termica corporal que é a humidade e intensidade do vento. Seria interessante encontrar um conversor que inclui-se estas dois variaveis...



http://www.eurometeo.com/english/read/doc_heat


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 18:53)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Esta depressão trará actividade eletrica?



Não se espera atividade eletrica.... as variaveis que existem em jogo, não indicam para isso, mas existe uma janela de possibilidades que estão em aberto, mas por agora é diminuto!!!


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Knyght disse:


> http://www.eurometeo.com/english/read/doc_heat



Estou ficar grego com essa tabela, ou seja que mais humidade mais elevado a temperatura, no verão faz sentido.... mas no inverno quando frio instalado a humidade faz com que a sensação da temperatura seja mais elevado tinha sensação que no inverno com um fator de humidade alto faz com que a sensação do frio seja maior!!!


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 19:05)

alex vieria disse:


> Estou ficar grego com essa tabela, ou seja que mais humidade mais elevado a temperatura, no verão faz sentido.... mas no inverno quando frio instalado a humidade faz com que a sensação da temperatura seja mais elevado tinha sensação que no inverno com um fator de humidade alto faz com que a sensação do frio seja maior!!!



Ela fica limitada, mas é inversamente proporcional.
Isto é para baixo fazes ao contrário...


----------



## Snowy (11 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Boa tarde

Hoje S.Pedro deixou a torneira a correr o dia todo 
Por PDL, chuva o dia todo, neste momento temp. 13º e a humidade apenas com 72%.

Relativamente ao frio "húmido" para  mim continua a ser o meu calcanhar de aquiles dos Açores. Também eu vivi muitos anos a levar com frio abaixo de 20 negativos, nunca senti frio no continente português nem com -10º, mas frio "molhado", mesmo a 5º ou 10º é do pior   Costumo dizer que aqui é como "vestir roupa molhada fria", vai até aos ossos...


----------



## LMCG (11 Nov 2011 às 19:53)

Knyght disse:


> Ela fica limitada, mas é inversamente proporcional.
> Isto é para baixo fazes ao contrário...



Boa noite,

Quando está frio o que conta é o vento (WIND CHILL).

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/ambiente_atmosferico/indice_biometeorologicos/windchill

Quando está calor sim a humidade desempenha um papel fundamental.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Snowy (11 Nov 2011 às 20:04)

LMCG disse:


> Quando está calor sim a humidade desempenha um papel fundamental.



Vendo esta tabela, realmente antes o frio molhado. Pois pelos vistos, bastava uma temperatura de 33º com 95% de humidade e já começávamos a cozer...


----------



## Azor (11 Nov 2011 às 20:18)

Snowy disse:


> Vendo esta tabela, realmente antes o frio molhado. Pois pelos vistos, bastava uma temperatura de 33º com 95% de humidade e já começávamos a cozer...



Boa noite,

Suporta-se melhor o frio aqui nos Açores do que o calor é um facto. Temperaturas aqui de 30 º C é raro mas volta e meia podem acontecer. Segundo os registos de record de temperaturas que estive a ver nos Açores, a máxima foi atingida no Pico com 31 º C. 
O Pico por norma é uma ilha muito mais seca que outras e por isso tem vários micro climas que juntos tornam elevada a sensação de calor. A Graciosa o mesmo porque é uma ilha menos húmida e pouco acidentada. O Pico tem também problemas de água no verão como a Graciosa, ( na Graciosa mesmo não existem cursos de água. Apenas grotas que só correm quando chove muito) Corvo e Terceira o mesmo, sendo que na Terceira já existem mais cursos.  Santa Maria tem alguns cursos de água mas a humidade naquela ilha aumenta da parte ocidental para a oriental, esta última muito mais montanhosa e mais humida que a ocidental.

Resumindo, conhecendo o arquipélago todo de ponta a ponta, posso dizer sem dúvida que as ilhas mais frescas e mais húmidas são sem sombra de dúvida as Flores e São Miguel devido á sua elevada percentagem de humidade todo o ano associada também ao seu relevo. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 20:26)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Quando está frio o que conta é o vento (WIND CHILL).
> 
> ...



Para efeitos de alertas deverá assim ser, até porque com o frio quando mais frio mais seco.
Em relação a formula matemática é um sistema exponencial que é inversamente proporcional a quando temperaturas inferiores.


----------



## LMCG (11 Nov 2011 às 20:42)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 12,5ºC e 24,2mm.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

Neste preciso momento cai chuva fraca, mas é um vai e vêm, ainda a chuva não se instalou de vez.... o vento continua calmo por aqui...

Na imagem mostra a formação da depressão entre os Açores e Madeira, o seu centro aparentemente esta sinalizado no círculo azul, a própria depressão já está a provocar um desprendimento em forma de crista que se dirige a nossa Ilha da Madeira em vermelho, nas próximas horas já teremos os efeitos, já por volta da meia noite, os efeitos se farão sentir.


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

25m/s em altitude


----------



## ijv (11 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

Pelos modelos que tenho visto , posso esta errado, parece que a percipitação não será assim muito, ou estarei errado?


----------



## alex vieria (11 Nov 2011 às 22:06)

ijv disse:


> Pelos modelos que tenho visto , posso esta errado, parece que a percipitação não será assim muito, ou estarei errado?



Os modelos tem dificuldade em medir os efeitos convetivos e orográficos. Normalmente quando o GFS prevê um X mm para a Madeira, só em alguns casos acerta, mas na maior parte não acerta com a realidade das acumulações pelo efeito convetivo e orografico da topografia Madeirense que maximiza esses efeitos. 

O melhor e que se aproxima ligeiramente com a realidade modelada é o site weather.ul.pt


----------



## ijv (11 Nov 2011 às 22:08)

alex vieria disse:


> Os modelos tem dificuldade em medir os efeitos convetivos e orográficos. Normalmente quando o GFS prevê um X mm para a Madeira, só em alguns casos acerta, mas na maior parte não acerta com a realidade das acumulações pelo efeito convetivo e orografico da topografia Madeirense que maximiza esses efeitos.
> 
> O melhor e que se aproxima ligeiramente com a realidade modelada é o site weather.ul.pt



Pois tenho acompanhado muito esse modelo do weather.ul.pt, recomendado pelo Knyght, esse sim tem algumas acumulações entre as 00h  e as 03h


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

Uma ligeira observação, não sendo a situação preocupante mas, o site do Eumetsat não tem actualizado. Salva-nos a NOAA e o Sat24


----------



## ijv (11 Nov 2011 às 22:28)

parece já esta  actualizar






Por aqui ja se faz sentir o vento a 808mts de altitude 
rajada de 22.2 kn/h a pouco mais de um minuto atraz


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

E vamos com 26m/s em altitude.

Actualizando as cartas:









*Estar Preparado por Vento Forte*


----------



## ijv (11 Nov 2011 às 22:43)

IM colocou a Madeira em alerta amarelo 
por causa do vento nas zonas montanhosas e precipitação por vezes fortes
alerta do dia 12-11-2011 as 03:00 ate 12-11-2011 as 11:59


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

27.3m/s em altitude...


----------



## Knyght (11 Nov 2011 às 22:57)

34.9m/s ou 126km/h aos 1500metros


----------



## ijv (11 Nov 2011 às 23:01)

Knyght disse:


> 34.9m/s ou 126km/h aos 1500metros



Deve estar a soprar bem deve, 

PS: amanha vamos ter energia de borla com essas velocidades


----------



## ijv (11 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

O vento sopra bem nas zonas altas 

Pico arieiro





Lombo da terça





calheta







Caniçal Ponta de São Lourenço


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Nov 2011 às 23:17)

Boa noite

Por estes lados sigo com vento forte e chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## jonhfx (12 Nov 2011 às 00:43)

Boa noite.
Por aqui muito vento e alguma chuva.
Já contei 6 trovões e bem perto.


----------



## figueira (12 Nov 2011 às 01:04)

boa noite no Funchal não chove mas esta trovoar


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 01:05)

Dois trovões em câmara de lobos bem perto onde moro, chove moderadamente a forte neste preciso momento.... vento intenso, cortinadas de chuva com trombas de agua!!!!

A luz caiu na rua (ilumimação publica), em casa tenho luz, foi por breves segundos


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 01:05)

Trovoada a praticar estragos já...


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 01:08)

a rajada de vento vai pelo 62,3km/h de SSW, a rate/mm foi de 145mm nesta tromba de agua...

Temp. atual: 20,3ºC


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 01:11)

alex vieria disse:


> a rajada de vento vai pelo 62,3km/h de SSW, a rate/mm foi de 145mm nesta tromba de agua...
> 
> Temp. atual: 20,3ºC



Trovoada forte e a Chuva a chegar ao centro do Funchal...


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 01:11)

Por causa da lua cheia, dá para ver a velocidade em altitude, no deslocamento das nuvens com direção ao NW.

Todo mais calmo... mas o vento continua com alguma intensidade e a chuva abrandou, agora é chuva fraca...

Acumulado desde 00h. 4,3mm por agora, estou a espera de atualização da estação...


----------



## figueira (12 Nov 2011 às 01:16)

No Funchal esta chover neste momento com trovoada a mistura e vento forte


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 01:18)

Não há luz nas zonas altas de Câmara de Lobos, Caldeira, parte do Estreito, jardim da serra etc... um negrume lá em cima!!!


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 01:19)

Esqueci-me do acumulado está nos 6,4mm


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2011 às 01:20)

alex vieria disse:


> a rajada de vento vai pelo 62,3km/h de SSW, a rate/mm foi de 145mm nesta *tromba de agua*...




Sabemos que o entusiasmo em querer descrever a situação pode ser muito, mas por favor utilizem vocábulos correctos.

Para erros científicos já basta a comunicação social. 



> Uma *tromba de água* é um turbilhão de vento, por vezes muito violento, e que se pode tornar visível pela existência de uma coluna ou cone nebuloso invertido, que se estabelece da base da nuvem mãe para a superfície do mar.


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 01:23)

AnDré disse:


> Sabemos que o entusiasmo em querer descrever a situação pode ser muito, mas por favor utilizem vocábulos correctos.
> 
> Para erros científicos já basta a comunicação social.



Confirmou, nesses momentos o cérebro bloqueia por causa dos entusiasmos e a oxigenação em breves segundos, fica comprometida, peço desculpas pela expressão escrita.


----------



## Azor (12 Nov 2011 às 02:15)

Boa noite,

Sigo com aguaceiros algum de granizo e vento de Noroeste com algumas rajadas. 
Amanhã uma linha de instabilidade vai atravessar todo o arquipélago trazendo aguaceiros. O vento também parece que vai aumentar novamente de intensidade segundo o boletim do tempo.

A temperatura aqui é de 11 ºC

Cumprimentos


----------



## ijv (12 Nov 2011 às 11:36)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui tudo calmo nesta hora durante a noite tive algum vento nada de mais, quanto a precipitação também estava a espera de mais.

Percipitação acumuladda 7.8mm
rainrate  36mm/h
temp max 17.0ºC
temp med 11.8ºC
temp actual 17.0ºC
humidade 77%
rajada maxima 18.4 km/h


----------



## Hazores (12 Nov 2011 às 13:20)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiros frequentes e frios, alguns deles com uns bagos de granizo à mistura.
Para a tarde a temperatura, segundo o GFS, ainda vai descer mais um pouco.

Acredito que se fosse em janneiro o Fevereiro os pontos mais elevados das ilhas já estavam brancos. 
O pico já deve estar branco.


----------



## Rayco (12 Nov 2011 às 14:17)

LMCG disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#
> 
> ...




obrigado

aqui no oeste da ilha de La Palma pouca chuva esta queda, no ano passado choveu muito mais, mas este ano só tivemos três tempestades em outubro com muitos aparelhos eléctricos, mas como eu disse pouca chuva no oeste, no leste e norte da ilha, choveu mais, em outubro:  EL PASO  45 mm,  AEROPORTO 71 mm, BREÑA ALTA 39 mm,  em casa apenas 10 mm, 

hoje caiu 12 mm no norte da ilha, 9 mm no noroeste e 4 aqui em casa.


----------



## Azor (12 Nov 2011 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui aguaceiros frios por vezes fortes e alguns de granizo nas zonas mais altas e uma temperatura máxima de 11 ºC 


Cumprimentos


----------



## jonhfx (12 Nov 2011 às 16:10)

Boa tarde.
Vou com 16mm acumulados desde a meia noite. Os aguaceiros foram frequentes ao longo do dia. A temperatura está nos 14ºc e a pressão nos 1007,8 hPa.
O vento a que sopra algo forte, já tive uma rajada de 67km/h - Oeste.


----------



## figueira (12 Nov 2011 às 17:49)

Previsão para domingo, 13 de novembro de 2011

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da
ilha da Madeira.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem 90 km/h
nas zonas montanhosas, rodando gradualmente para oeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

Região do Funchal:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) a partir da tarde.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Norte: Ondas de noroeste com 3,5 a 4,5 metros.
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC
 Amanha pelos vistos podemos ter os primeiros aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mas altos da ilha da madeira


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 18:48)

Boa tarde,

Temp atual: 18,9ºC
Precipitação acumulada 00h: 9,1mm
Vento de W atualmente: Calmo-Moderado, média de 16,3 km/h, a rajada mais forte se verificou às 01:08h 62,8km/h
HR: 61%

Próximas horas se vai verificar uma descida de temperatura, talvez hoje já vamos obter um record de mínima do que vai do mês, surgiram alguns aguaceiro pós-frontal para o Norte da Ilha e Montanhas,  mas já no inicio da manhã chegará outras linhas de perturbações associadas a depressão junto a Galicia, que provocará períodos de chuva moderada de forma mais generalizadas, a longo do dia de Domingo, e o vento se espera uma intensificação já durante a madrugada, mais sentidas nas encostas viradas para o Norte, Oeste e também nas zonas montanhosas.


----------



## Azor (12 Nov 2011 às 20:46)

Boa noite,

Sigo com uma noite gélida e aguaceiros. Na serra confirmo hoje ocorrência de aguaceiros de granizo (800m). Bem posso imaginar no Pico da Vara onde eles devem ter sido mesmo de neve nos pontos mais altos e o Pico deve de estar já branco.
E agora marco uma máxima de 10 º C

Cumprimentos boa noite a todos


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 21:28)

Previsões oficiais IM em http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 21:47)

Trovoada para está noite é quase garantida não se sabe é se será sobre a ilha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Colisão de massa de air fria de norte dos Açores, contra a Massa de Ar Quente de Canárias na Madeira.






Chuva fraca a moderada para amanhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, e Vento Forte durante está Madrugada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 23:18)

Chegando o ar fresquinho


----------



## ijv (12 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Parece que sim ja estou com 10.8ºC neste momento.

Por vezes fico baralhado com essa imagem de satelite, afinal é para chuva ou para temperaturas, ja sei estou a ficar pior que a icewoman


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Boa noite, Aguaceiros fracos de forma esporádica, com algumas rajadas de vento de SWW 31,2km/h

Temp. atual: 17,4ºC
Hr: 71%
Precipitação acumulada: 10,4mm
Vento médio: 15,6km/h
Pressão 1012,1 mb


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 23:35)

ijv disse:


> Parece que sim ja estou com 10.8ºC neste momento.
> 
> Por vezes fico baralhado com essa imagem de satelite, afinal é para chuva ou para temperaturas, ja sei estou a ficar pior que a icewoman



Mostra as massas de ar se é quente tem cores mais quentes e se for cores mas frias a massa é de ar é frio. E mostra também a intensidade do vento em altura.


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 23:35)

ijv disse:


> Parece que sim ja estou com 10.8ºC neste momento.
> 
> Por vezes fico baralhado com essa imagem de satelite, afinal é para chuva ou para temperaturas, ja sei estou a ficar pior que a icewoman



É chuva! CHUVA, está vem do Norte, do Frio dos Açores


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

Knyght disse:


> É chuva! CHUVA, está vem do Norte, do Frio dos Açores



Temos que ver se o encontro de massas é encima da Madeira, porque se for haverá trovoadas garantidas...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Nov 2011 às 23:37)

Knyght disse:


> É chuva! CHUVA, está vem do Norte, do Frio dos Açores



Tens toda a razão, pq aqui em S. Miguel está frio!  Ainda á pouco registava aqui na Lagoa, costa sul da ilha 11ºC. O Dia tem sido de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros frequentes e moderados.


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Knyght disse:


> É chuva! CHUVA, está vem do Norte, do Frio dos Açores



Penso que as encostas viradas ao norte e oeste levaram com as maiores acumulações e também zonas montanhosas...


----------



## Knyght (12 Nov 2011 às 23:41)

alex vieria disse:


> Temos que ver se o encontro de massas é encima da Madeira, porque se for haverá trovoadas garantidas...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...deira-novembro-2011-a-6126-16.html#post306868

Pois


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 23:41)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tens toda a razão, pq aqui em S. Miguel está frio!  Ainda á pouco registava aqui na Lagoa, costa sul da ilha 11ºC. O Dia tem sido de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros frequentes e moderados.



Esse ar frio provém entre Islândia e Noruega... Vocês já estão assim desde ontem... se compararmos a temperaturas verificadas na 5ºf nos Açores tiveram um tombo de 5ºC em comparação com 6ºf e sábado.


----------



## alex vieria (12 Nov 2011 às 23:51)

Massa de ar frio em azul

Massa de ar quente em laranja

e no círculo em vermelho é a Ilha da Madeira


----------



## LMCG (13 Nov 2011 às 00:09)

Knyght disse:


> É chuva! CHUVA, está vem do Norte, do Frio dos Açores



Boa noite,

Os Açorianos gostam de compartilhar... 

A mínima continua a descer, sigo com 9,5ºC aqui no centro de Ponta Delgada.
Imagino que no Pico da Vara estejam para ai uns 3ºC! Mais dois meses e um episódio como este vai trazer um manto branco aos Planalto Graminhais...

Um grande abraço para os nossos colegas Madeirenses,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## figueira (13 Nov 2011 às 00:15)

penso que pelas imagens que vejo pelo SAT24 vamos levar com trovoada .
pesso que alguem me consiga confirmar isso e que veja se tenho razão obrigado
e um grande abraço para pessoal dos açores


----------



## Azor (13 Nov 2011 às 00:26)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> A mínima continua a descer, sigo com 9,5ºC aqui no centro de Ponta Delgada.
> Imagino que no Pico da Vara estejam para ai uns 3ºC! Mais dois meses e um episódio como este vai trazer um manto branco aos Planalto Graminhais...



Boa noite,

Sigo com aguaceiros de granizo. As Cumeeiras, Serra Devassa, e lados da Lagoa de Santiago devem de estar em congelação nessa altura e Pico da Vara quase que arisco mesmo a dizer que as temperaturas se não estão negativas devem de andar lá perto e é bem provável que a floresta do priôlo nessa altura esteja pintalgada de branco. 

Temperatura a descer- aqui registo 8 ºC na Covoada 

Cumprimentos, boa noite


----------



## Hazores (13 Nov 2011 às 00:31)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Os Açorianos gostam de compartilhar...
> 
> ...



boa noite,

pela ilha terceira também o frio e a chuva tem marcado o dia. hoje passei pelo interior da ilha  e no carro marcava 7,5ºC (não sei se estará o mais correcto mas....)

Luís penso que não precisava mais 2 meses para ver um manto branco nos pontos mais altos dos Açores, penso que este episódio se ocorre-se no mês que vem a história seria outra.


----------



## LMCG (13 Nov 2011 às 00:50)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Sigo com aguaceiros de granizo. As Cumeeiras, Serra Devassa, e lados da Lagoa de Santiago devem de estar em congelação nessa altura e Pico da Vara quase que arisco mesmo a dizer que as temperaturas se não estão negativas devem de andar lá perto e é bem provável que a floresta do priôlo nessa altura esteja pintalgada de branco.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Azor,

A regra diz que em média a temperatura baixa 0,6ºC por cada 100m, daí ter apontado 3ºC para o Pico da Vara... no entanto admito que possa ter nevado pois a humidade ronda os 70%, o que faz com que a neve não derreta tão facilmente e chegue ao solo ainda a 0ºC.
Agora relativamente à zona das Sete Cidades, com pouco mais de 800m, acho muito pouco provável.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (13 Nov 2011 às 00:55)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> pela ilha terceira também o frio e a chuva tem marcado o dia. hoje passei pelo interior da ilha  e no carro marcava 7,5ºC (não sei se estará o mais correcto mas....)
> 
> Luís penso que não precisava mais 2 meses para ver um manto branco nos pontos mais altos dos Açores, penso que este episódio se ocorre-se no mês que vem a história seria outra.



Boa noite Hazores,

Pensando bem, acredito que sim. Este ano o último nevão foi em meados de Março, pelo que nevar em Dezembro não será nada de fora do normal.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Nov 2011 às 01:03)

A massa de ar quente esta a ganhar a batalha sobre a massa de ar frio, porque a temperatura subiu 1ºC na última hora, sigo agora nos 18,3ºC e o vento que era de SSW, esta ter uma tendência mais para Sul.

O vento esta intensificar-se aos poucos, subiu o vento médio (3,4Km/h a mais) na última hora sigo com 19,1Km/h (médios) com uma rajada a uns 15 minutos atrás de 35,6km/h.


----------



## Azor (13 Nov 2011 às 01:12)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite Azor,
> 
> A regra diz que em média a temperatura baixa 0,6ºC por cada 100m, daí ter apontado 3ºC para o Pico da Vara... no entanto admito que possa ter nevado pois a humidade ronda os 70%, o que faz com que a neve não derreta tão facilmente e chegue ao solo ainda a 0ºC.
> Agora relativamente à zona das Sete Cidades, com pouco mais de 800m, acho muito pouco provável.
> ...




Boa Noite,

Pois por isso mesmo disse que se a temperatura por lá não estiver negativa, anda muito perto daí os teus 3 ºC. Já apanhei chão branco a subir o caminho de trilho do Pico da Vara com temperatura mais alta que a actual, por isso mesmo arrisco a dizer que deve ter nevado por lá. 
Em relação ás cumeeiras e lados da Serra Devassa e Pico do carvão não deve ter nevado mas hoje o granizo foi presente quem desce a estrada da lagoa do canário em direção aos arrifes. Meu carro lá marcava 8 ºC e ele é certinho 
Sigo com 8 ºC


Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (13 Nov 2011 às 01:22)

LMCG disse:


> zona das Sete Cidades, com pouco mais de 800m,


 
Boa noite LMCG,

A montanha das Cummeiras ronda à volta de 860 m, logo a temperatura teria de descer mais uma "nisca" para cair neve. Resumindo a zona sempre mais contemplada da ilha é sempre a zona oriental porque é a que apresenta altitudes bastante mais elevadas, o que não invalida que não neve nas outras zonas se a temperatura assim o permitir. O ano passado e tb há 2 anos atrás caíu um nevão nas Cumeeiras e zona da lagoa de santiago. 


Cumprimentos


----------



## LMCG (13 Nov 2011 às 13:54)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite LMCG,
> 
> A montanha das Cummeiras ronda à volta de 860 m, logo a temperatura teria de descer mais uma "nisca" para cair neve. Resumindo a zona sempre mais contemplada da ilha é sempre a zona oriental porque é a que apresenta altitudes bastante mais elevadas, o que não invalida que não neve nas outras zonas se a temperatura assim o permitir. O ano passado e tb há 2 anos atrás caíu um nevão nas Cumeeiras e zona da lagoa de santiago.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Verifiquei as mínimas na Estação Meteorológica da Tronqueira a ±490m (6,333ºC).
Admitindo um gradiente máximo de 0,6ºC por 100m temos no Pico da Vara (±1100m):
0,6 X 6,1 = 3,66ºC logo a mínima no Pico da Vara terá sido em torno dos 6,333ºC – 3,66ºC = 2,673ºC!
Há quem defenda que o gradiente pode ser de 0,65ºC o que daria uma mínima de 2,368ºC.

Relativamente à zona Oeste da Ilha, a Estação Meteorológica das das Sete Cidades a ±260m registou uma mínima de 8,93ºC.
Admitindo um gradiente máximo de 0,6ºC por 100m temos a 860m:
0,6 X 6 = 3,6ºC logo a mínima terá sido em torno dos 8,93ºC – 3,6ºC = 5,33ºC!
Com um gradiente de 0,65ºC a mínima seria de 5,03ºC.

Resumindo temos uma diferença de 2,6ºC que faz toda a diferença, porque se com 70% de humidade existe a possibilidade nevar com 2,5ºC, já com 5ºC a possibilidade é muito remota, a humidade no ar teria de ser extremamente baixa.

Relativamente aos nevões é um facto, há 2 anos até nevou na Lagoa do Fogo a 580m. Este ano não ouvi falar mas se o diz acredito plenamente pois estive na Barrosa no dia que nevou (13 Março), mesmo até à cota dos 800m.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (13 Nov 2011 às 15:16)

LMCG disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Verifiquei as mínimas na Estação Meteorológica da Tronqueira a ±490m (6,333ºC).
> Admitindo um gradiente máximo de 0,6ºC por 100m temos no Pico da Vara (±1100m):
> ...



Boa tarde amigo LMCG,

Contas interessantes e batem de facto com as que registei e tenho registado.
Realmente não seria a primeira vez que tal tivesse acontecido e alturas houve em que ela foi mesmo muito mais baixa segundo registos dos últimos anos. O Pico da Vara tem 1105-1108 m. Há quem defenda que tem até mesmo 1115 m, mas abaixo dos 1105 m com toda a certeza o Pico da Vara não tem.
Mas todos nós sabemos que aqui nos Açores esses cálculos de 100 m em relação à descida da temperatura com a altitude podem mudar num fechar de olhos. Nem sei mesmo se poderão ser aplicados a nossa realidade. Há muitos condicionalismos a altas altitudes que ajudam ao desencadear do frio e do gelo, o que não acontece a latitudes mais baixas como por exemplo Ponta Delgada, Vila do Porto, Santa cruz da Graciosa, ou Angra. Aqui basta andar mais um pouco menos de 100 m para o interior da ilha e facilmente apercebe-se da realidade do clima, que é outro, mais sombrio, frio e húmido, e não estou a falar de altitudes muito elevadas.

Em relação à zona W da ilha, a zona da Lagoa das Éguas que é a única lagoa dos Açores a situar-se a uma cota mais alta (888 m), viu os bordos da sua cratera recheados de branco há bem pouco tempo. Há quem diga que também nevou na lagoa do pau pique e empadadas, mas não sei confirmar, mas se nevou a 580m na zona das caldeiras e pico do sapateiro, bem pode imaginar no W da ilha certo  E no Nordeste já nem falo sequer 

Peço imensa desculpa aos utilizadores por este off-topic -

Aqui pela ilha céu a alternar com abertas e periodos de mais nebulosidade. De vez em quando um aguaceiro e um ventinho de Noroeste frio. 

Tenho uma temperatura máxima de 13 º C

Cumprimentos a todos, 
Boa tarde


----------



## Azor (13 Nov 2011 às 17:55)

Boa tarde, 


Partilho aqui 2 interessantes vídeos sobre a tempestade de granizo que assolou a ilha de S. Miguel a princípios deste ano. Neste dia as temperaturas estavam muito baixas. 
O amigo LMCG por acaso tem registos das temperaturas deste dia?

O vídeo diz neve mas é granizo, embora tenha mesmo nevado a cotas superiores nesse dia.

Sigo com 12 ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Knyght (13 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

À 10m, aguaceiro forte no Funchal em 5m.


----------



## ijv (13 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

Por aqui faz um belo fresquinho 
actualmente 
estou com 11.7ºC


----------



## LMCG (13 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

Azor disse:


> O amigo LMCG por acaso tem registos das temperaturas deste dia?



Boa noite Azor,





By lmcg at 2011-11-13

Se bem me lembro a mínima que registei nesse dia foi de 6,5ºC a 7ºC em Ponta Delgada e de 0º a 0,5ºC na Barrosa.
No site acima pode consultar as temperaturas nesse dia... Por exemplo na Lagoa do Fogo (580m) a mínima chegou aos 2,8ºC.

Hoje dei um salto aos Graminhais (a 930m) acompanhado de um termómetro calibrado (erro máximo de 0,05ºC) e registei entre as 17h45 e as 18h15, 5,2
ºC a 5,4ºC.
A estação da Tronqueira (a 490m) indicava 8,3ºC a 8,5ºC.
Aparentemente estes resultados apontam para um gradiente de 0,7ºC por cada 100m.
Passei pela Barrosa e os resultados são consistentes com esta conclusão.

Reconheço que de facto a regra dos 0,6ºC ou 0,65ºC é apenas uma média não podendo ser usada taxativamente. Vou estudar este assunto… vou  instalar 2 ou 3 logger’s de temperatura e humidade nos Graminhais, Barrosa e já agora um na zona da Lagoa do Canário.

http://www.lascarelectronics.com/temperaturedatalogger.php?datalogger=378

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (13 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 11,2ºC 81%HR e 1,1mm(nas últimas 24 Horas).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (14 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite Azor,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boa noite LMCG,

Agradeço-lhe imenso a informação. Por acaso não tinha conhecimento desses dados sobre esse dia. Muito interessante. Lembro-me de facto que marquei nesse mesmo dia uma mínima na Serra Devassa de 2 º C mas não fazia ideia que na lagoa do Fogo abaixo da barrosa, a temperatura pudesse estar tão baixa assim 

E já agora, perdoe-me a ignorância mas onde fica a estação do Lombo? Por acaso é nas Lombadas???

Hoje vejo que esteve bem frio nos graminhais e tronqueira pelo que diz. Exacto, e é por isso que essa média dos 0,6 por 100 m pode falhar e muito, e aqui nos Açores todos nós sabemos que as coisas por vezes não se processam assim.

Bom, se nos Graminhais registou hoje 5 ºC façamos lá as contas a somar uma diferença a mais de 175 m que dá um total de 1105 m aproximadamente que é a altitude da 2 ªmaior elevação do arquipélago e rapidamente podemos constatar que hoje as temperaturas no cume do Pico da Vara devem ter quase chegado aos 0 ºC sensivelmente. Muito frio mesmo. Pena não haver nenhuma estação naquela zona, pelo conhecimento que tenho.

A Lagoa do canário e empadadas e toda a área das outras lagoas envolvente daquela região da zona W, costumam bater nos invernos mais frios temperaturas super interessantes pelo que sei de há anos. As Lombadas no centro-interior da ilha idem aspas. 

Actualmente estou com 10 ºC 

Grato e um abraço,

Melhores cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 00:52)

LMCG disse:


> *A regra diz que em média a temperatura baixa 0,6ºC por cada 100m*



Olá; o gradiente de 0,6 ºC por cada 100 metros aplica-se como valor médio (pode ser maior para ar muito seco e é inferior no caso do ar já se encontrar saturado, ou seja, a partir de uma determinada altitude o gradiente térmico diminui quando o ar fica saturado).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2011 às 12:52)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite Azor,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Já fui a esse site mas nao consigo ver os valores da temperatura.


----------



## LMCG (14 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Já fui a esse site mas nao consigo ver os valores da temperatura.



Boa tarde Miguel,

Usa o Mozilla Firefox.

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (14 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; o gradiente de 0,6 ºC por cada 100 metros aplica-se como valor médio (pode ser maior para ar muito seco e é inferior no caso do ar já se encontrar saturado, ou seja, a partir de uma determinada altitude o gradiente térmico diminui quando o ar fica saturado).



Boa tarde,

Interessante... e que dizer de outras influências para além da humidade, por exemplo a orografia da zona, são relevantes?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde Miguel,
> 
> Usa o Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> ...



Obrigado Luís.

Um abraço


----------



## Hazores (14 Nov 2011 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

pela ilha Terceira (costa oeste) reporto nevoeiro e chuva fraca desde o inicio da manhã, durante a noite o "tempo" irá rodar novamente para quadrante norte


----------



## Azor (14 Nov 2011 às 16:39)

Boa tarde,

Por São Miguel dia de céu encoberto com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e actualmente tenho uma máxima de 15 º C

Amigo LMCG onde se localiza a estação do Lombo por curiosidade? Obrigado.

Cumprimentos, boa tarde


----------



## LMCG (14 Nov 2011 às 17:28)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por São Miguel dia de céu encoberto com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e actualmente tenho uma máxima de 15 º C
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Azor,

Situa-se a uns 20 metros da margem da Lagoa do Fogo. O site contêm um mapa com a localização.

Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

Durante hoje e amanhã está previsto alguns aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Instabilidade entre os Açores e a Madeira


----------



## Azor (15 Nov 2011 às 16:47)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde Azor,
> 
> Situa-se a uns 20 metros da margem da Lagoa do Fogo. O site contêm um mapa com a localização.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Pensei que só houvesse uma única estação nesses lados na Barrosa. Pensei que fosse a única ali. N fazia ideia que um pouco mais abaixo também hovesse mais outra. Em vez de duas quase em cima ao pé uma da outra, deviam de pôr outras no Faial da Terra ou em Água Retorta que bem precisam. E já nem falo no Pico da Vara...Monte Escuro e Lagoa do Congro tb penso que têm se não estou em erro.

Grato

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (15 Nov 2011 às 16:49)

Knyght disse:


> Durante hoje e amanhã está previsto alguns aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
> Instabilidade entre os Açores e a Madeira



Boas tardes Knight,

Esta instabilidade passou ontem por cá. Agora é a vez de vocês. 
Agora temos tempo anticiclónico frio e nebuloso. Adoro este tempo assim 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2011 às 18:13)

Azor disse:


> Boas tardes Knight,
> 
> Esta instabilidade passou ontem por cá. Agora é a vez de vocês.
> Agora temos tempo anticiclónico frio e nebuloso. Adoro este tempo assim
> ...



Gostam muito de partilhar


----------



## ijv (15 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

Foto de tirada a pouco enquanto aguardava pela minha mulher, acho interessante e decidi partilhar, tirada com o iphone4





e esta foi depois de chegar a casa já estava meio escuro, a maquina é uma sony só que a quantidade a noite não e grande coisa
o céu apresentava-se assim


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

IJV querias era testar o bixo novo


----------



## Azor (15 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Knyght disse:


> Gostam muito de partilhar



Boa noite,

Vocês que partilhem também. Não tem que ser sempre os açorianos a partilhar  Tem de haver inter câmbio entre os arquipélagos 

Ijv, boas fotos e essa instabilidade é de fraca a moderada actividade. A chuva é chatinha e trás com ela algum frio.

Mas agora temos aqui tempo anticiclónico doce como eu gosto : Vento de N frio com muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos. Neste momento caiem aguaceiros vindos de N e os de N são bem frios. Brrrrrrrrr  

Actualmente tenho 12 º C

Cumprimentos,


----------



## ijv (15 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Knyght disse:


> IJV querias era testar o bixo novo


Não era para o testar, pois ja o tenho quase a 1 ano


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos. Dia algo ameno também.

Tmin - 14,4ºC
Tmax - 19ºC
Prec - 4,7 mm


----------



## Knyght (16 Nov 2011 às 08:53)




----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2011 às 11:16)

Hoje é visível uma boa camada de neve no topo da montanha do Pico:


----------



## jonhfx (16 Nov 2011 às 12:33)

Boa tarde.
Chuva durante a madrugada, acumulado- 7,3mm.
Agora sigo com sol e uns agradáveis 18ºC


----------



## tripado (16 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

Johnfx, nao tá nada mau... eu tive 2.5 desde as 00h.


----------



## ijv (16 Nov 2011 às 21:05)

Boa noite eu tive 2.7mm desde a meia noite,
temp max 16.4ºC
temp min 12.3ºC
temp actual 12.6ºC
Humidade 96 %
Pressão 1013.2 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2011 às 23:34)

Dia de céu muito nublado com periodos de boas abertas. 

Tmax - 19,2ºC

Actual - 11ºC


----------



## LMCG (17 Nov 2011 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Está a ficar mesmo frio, sigo com 10,1ºC.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## jonhfx (17 Nov 2011 às 11:23)

tripado disse:


> Johnfx, nao tá nada mau... eu tive 2.5 desde as 00h.



De facto, por aqui tem chovido/chuviscado todos os dias, hoje continua.
Sigo com 4mm, mas é uma chuva "molha tolos". Com a minha localização  e o vento de Nordeste o efeito foehn não se manifesta. 
A Norte, o Rog vai com *	13.2mm* (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA3)


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2011 às 00:37)

boa noite,

neste momento o céu encontra-se quase limpo, mas o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade de Norte, quanto à temperatura, continua fresquinho por estas bandas.


----------



## Azor (18 Nov 2011 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

A frente já passou por aqui. Há uma hora atrás estava acabando de passar. 
Agora algum friozinho e alguns aguaceiros pós frontais
Actualmente tenho 14 º

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Knyght (18 Nov 2011 às 10:30)

Previsto aguaceiros para a tarde, frente já chegou a ilha.


----------



## Snowy (20 Nov 2011 às 13:32)

Boa tarde



> A storm system may soon take on tropical characteristics in the middle of the Atlantic and sweep through the Azores and United Kingdom next week.(...)
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/...tlantic-disturbance-could-bru.asp?partner=rss



Na minha humilde opinião, duvido que os Açores recebam a visita de uma "Tammy" e teremos provavelmente mais um típico dia de vento e chuva à açoreana. Mas é uma possibilidade a ter em conta e que merece atenção.

De momento, mais um dia cinzento em Ponta Delgada, temp. 18º e humidade 88%.


----------



## Azor (20 Nov 2011 às 16:34)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Foi-me dito que ele ia passar a oeste do arquipélago e é bem provável que seja porque a crista anticiclónica vinda da Madeira e Continente impede que ela chegue mais até à nossa região.
Mas o que mais me intriga é o facto de já estarmos a meados de Novembro e aparecerem essas tempestades tropicais.

Tempestades tropicais fora de época nos Açores só me lembro de 3: A tempestade de 1986 nos Açores que causou ondas acima dos 15 m e ventos de perto de 200 km/h, a tempestade Tânia que passou a 31 Outubro para 1 Novembro de 1995, e a tempestade tropical do Natal de 1997 que arrastou e encalhou em P. Delgada e Angra vários navios contra a costa com ventos fortíssimos e ondas gigantes.

Actualmente céu encoberto e estamos à espera de chuva não tarda nada com a passagem de uma frente. Depois dessa frente as temperaturas nos Açores vão baixar novamente.
Actualmente tenho uma máxima de 15 º C

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Azor (20 Nov 2011 às 16:51)

Atlantic Disturbance Could Affect Azores, UK
Alex Sosnowski
By Alex Sosnowski, Expert Senior Meteorologist
Nov 20, 2011; 4:22 AM ET

A storm system may soon take on tropical characteristics in the middle of the Atlantic and sweep through the Azores and United Kingdom next week.

The AccuWeather.com Hurricane Center is monitoring the development of a system located well northeast of the Leeward Islands in the Atlantic Ocean.

According to Tropical Weather and Hurricane Expert Dan Kottlowski, "With time, over the next several days, the feature could take on tropical characteristics."

The disturbance is not forecast to come close to the Leewards, Bermuda or North America, but steering currents could guide the system near to the Azores during the middle of next week, and then perhaps on to the United Kingdom late next week or during the last weekend of November.

*A blocking zone of high pressure will keep the system from moving much farther to the west.
*
It is unclear as to whether or not the system will become purely tropical, but additional organization and strengthening are likely through the weekend into early next week.


The next name on the list of tropical cyclones in the Atlantic Basin for 2011 is "Tammy."

"Surface water is warm enough over the region and wind shear will drop off for a time," Kottlowski added.

*Indications are that the center will pass over or just west of the Azores long about Wednesday.* *The islands could be facing rough seas, gusty winds and squalls around that time.
*
The feature may then be absorbed by a front approaching from the west. The front could bring a gale center northward, perhaps affecting the U.K. down the road.

Rough seas will be a concern for shipping over the middle of the Atlantic.

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/57963/atlantic-disturbance-could-bru.asp?partner=accuweather


Tal como eu havia dito, a previsão é de que ela vai passar a Oeste dos Açores.
Na minha opinião vamos levar só com a frente, mas muita coisa pode mudar até lá claro.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Azor (20 Nov 2011 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,

Nesta altura o Invest 99 L está em alerta laranja o segundo mais grave duma escala de 3. Ainda está um pouco a sul dos Açores como mostra o círculo castanho mas durante os próximos dias poderá se aproximar do arquipélago onde está o circulo vermelho.
Vamos ver no que isso vai dar.

Acrescento ainda que o ECMWF depois desta tempestade tropical parece indiciar mais uma depressão tropical a longo prazo nas imediações a sul dos Açores.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Snowy (20 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

Embora também esteja mais inclinada para a previsão de que essa tempestade passe bastante mais ao lado, facto é que em 1996 também todos se convenceram que iria passar a oeste dos Açores (era Natal, não era boa altura para preocupações destas...) e levamos com tudo de uma vez e em cheio, daí que tenho muita cautela em relação a essas previsões...

De qualquer forma, do pouco que percebo de modelos, acho que mesmo que essa tempestade passe em pleno nos Açores, não tem nem de longe a dimensão da tempestade que nos visitou no Natal de 96. Nem o Charlie, Gordon ou outros que nem me lembro impressionaram-me como aquela. Alias, depois daquele Natal, acredito que dificilmente teremos oportunidade de voltar a ver um evento daquela dimensão (com todas as condições adversas e possiveis ao mesmo tempo e tantas horas) e sinceramente, nem convém porque aquilo tornou-se mesmo feio e a nossa sorte é termos ainda terra com fartura para absorver porque se fosse em sítios onde se constroi por todo lado a torto e a direito teria sido mesmo uma catastrofe. Mas cautela nunca é demais.


----------



## Azor (20 Nov 2011 às 17:50)

Snowy disse:


> Embora também esteja mais inclinada para a previsão de que essa tempestade passe bastante mais ao lado, facto é que em 1996 também todos se convenceram que iria passar a oeste dos Açores (era Natal, não era boa altura para preocupações destas...) e levamos com tudo de uma vez e em cheio, daí que tenho muita cautela em relação a essas previsões...




Boa tarde Snowy

Estes fenómenos são sempre muito imprevisíveis, logo a credibilidade de previsão a longa distância pode falhar. Mas não me cheira muito que ela passe nas ilhas. Os modelos americanos e britânicos gostam muito de gerar alarmismo. Há um anticiclone centrado a Leste do Arquipélago e tudo indica que ele não irá deixar ela se aproximar tanto. Mas a frente dela já ninguém nos tira. Isso é certo!





Snowy disse:


> De qualquer forma, do pouco que percebo de modelos, acho que mesmo que essa tempestade passe em pleno nos Açores, não tem nem de longe a dimensão da tempestade que nos visitou no Natal de 96. Nem o Charlie, Gordon ou outros que nem me lembro impressionaram-me como aquela. Alias, depois daquele Natal, acredito que dificilmente teremos oportunidade de voltar a ver um evento daquela dimensão (com todas as condições adversas e possiveis ao mesmo tempo e tantas horas) e sinceramente, nem convém porque aquilo tornou-se mesmo feio e a nossa sorte é termos ainda terra com fartura para absorver porque se fosse em sítios onde se constroi por todo lado a torto e a direito teria sido mesmo uma catastrofe. Mas cautela nunca é demais.



Plenamente de acordo.
Se tal vier a se concretizar e ela passar pelos Açores, será claramente uma pequena amostra do que tivemos há anos atrás. O GFS dá ventos de 130 KM/H, e isso não é assim tanto quando comparado como tu disseste com o Natal de 97, o temporal de 86, o Gordon que até tinha ventos sustentados de 180 k/h, e até mesmo o temporal de 95, para não irmos mais atrás até 90 e 91 em que tivemos dois furações seguidos se a memória não me falha, com o Charlie e o Bonnie com ventos ciclónicos... 
Será um caso para acompanhar claro, mas na minha opinião não vale a pena exageros.
E é como dizes, felizmente aqui temos mais matos e montanhas que cidades, mas mesmo as poucas povoações que temos plantadas na orla marítima podem vir a sofrer consequencias se a ondulação for bastante elevada. Olha o caso do mar que chegou às casas da Lagoa e S. Roque há anos atrás. Ribeira Grande o mesmo, Lages do Pico idem aspas...mas não parece que esta tempestade seja assim tão violenta como as outras suas irmãs que por aqui deixaram rasto.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## fablept (20 Nov 2011 às 22:38)

No site da NOAA:



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## Azor (21 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

Em relação às últimas actualizações do possível ciclone subtropical que poderá caminhar até próximo dos Açores, nas próximas horas, deixo aqui as últimas previsões:



> A broad area of low pressure located approximately 850 miles to the northeast of the Leeward Islands continues to produce a large swath of cloudiness. Underneath some of these clouds are showers and thunderstorms; mainly to the north and east of the storm's center.
> 
> Over the past 24 hours the storm has become better organized as it continued to sit and spin slowly over warm waters in the central Atlantic. The storm is forecast to continue to organize and develop over the next couple of days. It is possible that it may develop into a subtropical storm by the middle of the week. Kottlowski added *"It's possible that this system could affect the Azores on Friday of this week."
> 
> Heavy rain and gusty winds could be expected across the islands and continue through the upcoming weekend*.











 


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/something-tropical-brewing-in-1/58052

Mas eu não sou assim tão optimista em relação a isso. Pelo que eu vejo, a alta pressão a leste dos Açores, está a formar um bloqueio e duvido muito que o centro da tempestade consiga chegar ao arquipélago açoriano. E a frente da mesma já nem sei se chega. O bloqueio está a ficar muito forte na nossa zona e o ECMWF a longo prazo bota a tempestade à deriva nas águas dos Açores encurralada durante dias a fio... Não sei o que esperar disso. Alguém opina alguma coisa?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## LMCG (21 Nov 2011 às 20:44)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Em relação às últimas actualizações do possível ciclone subtropical que poderá caminhar até próximo dos Açores, nas próximas horas, deixo aqui as últimas previsões:
> 
> ...



Boa noite Azor,

Não me risco nem a opinar nem a desejar que o eventual Ciclone chegue aos Açores... por um lado gosto imenso do tempo agreste, tempestuoso, mas por outro sei que mau tempo causa estragos e por vezes mata!

Vamos ver, de qualquer modo estou a planear postar os registos de vento dos PE's da EDA durante o período que se mostre relevante.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Snowy (21 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

Boa noite

Na minha opinião...só mesmo vendo na altura. Realmente temos o anticiclone que parece bastante forte mas não sei...como já tinha dito anteriormente, depois do que aconteceu no Natal de 96, tudo é possível e só vejo as previsões meteorológicas como um instrumento de prevenção e pouco mais em relação aos Açores porque, nestes mapas, somos mesmo uns "calhaus" perdidos no oceano e tudo é possível, basta um pequeno desvio mesmo que insignificante para fazer toda a diferença. A ver vamos, ainda falta uns dias.


----------



## Azor (21 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

Boa noite amigos LMCG e Snowy,

Pois realmente estas tempestades atlânticas são sempre muito imprevisíveis e os açorianos de longa data já sabem por experiência de há anos atrás que as previsões a esta altura são sempre muito insipientes e que podem não dar em nada até, já que estamos a ser "bombardeados" por uma continuidade de altas pressões vindas da américa e sem fim à vista, por isso não devemos entrar em alarmismos. Tudo pode mudar até lá e é o que mais parece que irá acontecer. Olhem o ultimo caso recente - Gordon em que o furacão acabou por atingir a ilha que todos menos esperavam ( Santa Maria).
Mas acho que vai haver um bloqueio forte no arquipélago quando a mesma se aproximar aqui das ilhas.
No entanto a previsão dos Açores para 4 e 5 f já dá para as ilhas chuva e vento muito forte com rajadas a variarem entre os 100 k/h e os 80km/h o que não é nada de incomum aqui no arquipélago. Seja como for, e como toda a gente sabe, previsões de vento nesta altura para os diferentes grupos são sempre um falhanço.
Mas o ECMWF vai mesmo mais longe e na 5 f chega a posicionar o ciclone mesmo em cima dos açores, mas depois no dia a seguir afasta-o mais para ocidente das ilhas. Vamos aguardar para ver a "coisa", 



 


Actualmente tenho 14 º C e céu encoberto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (22 Nov 2011 às 02:01)

3% de probabilidade de atingir os Açores como furacão..existe a possibilidade lol
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcprob/azores.php


----------



## Azor (22 Nov 2011 às 03:08)

Boa noite,

O vídeo refere que o possível ciclone poderá atingir os Açores com ventos e chuvas fortes para o final da semana e fim de semana. É apenas uma previsão. Nada ainda em concreto, se bem que existe uma possibilidade média de atingir as ilhas.

http://bcove.me/372sgahm


Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (22 Nov 2011 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,

As últimas informações referem que o sistema perdeu força e neste momento está como uma depressão extratropical.




> Atlantic Tropical Weather Outlook
> 
> 000
> ABNT20 KNHC 221157
> ...



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATWOAT+shtml/221157.shtml


cumprimentos e bom almoço a todos,


----------



## Azor (22 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,

O suposto Invest diminuiu de intensidade e agora neste momento é uma depressão.
Ela irá passar muito próxima do arquipélago, mas não será nada de incomum para as ilhas. Assim prevê-se para entre 4 e 6 feira para os Açores vento muito forte com rajadas a variar entre os 110 km/h e os 80 km/h e chuva. Não sei se irão elevar os alertas mas nesta altura só as Flores e o Corvo estão em alerta laranja para chuva, e amarelo para o vento o que na minha opinião acho um pouco exagerado, mas pronto. Resumindo amanhã a chuva volta para todas as ilhas.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Snowy (22 Nov 2011 às 19:55)

Boa tarde

O Invest L99 já se foi! 

Ou seja, teremos, quanto mais, uns dias de inverno típicos ou, quem sabe, uns lindos dias de sol como o de hoje  Bom...isso já acho pouco provável mesmo com algumas mudanças nos mapas mais tudo é possível por aqui.

De momento, inicio de noite fresca com temp. a 16º e humidade "baixa" de 63%, até está agradável em Ponta Delgada


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2011 às 04:47)

Sinceramente não sei porque ficaram aliviados...

Chuva Forte e contínua nas próximas horas do sentido Grupo Ocidental para o Grupo Oriental.
Das 09h de hoje às 24h do dia 24h


----------



## Hazores (23 Nov 2011 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

o vento já sopra moderado com algumas rajas, por enquanto não chove, mas não deve de faltar muito.

Quanto aos próximos dias, espero que a última saída do GFS esteja um pouco exagerada, como é habitual, pois se estas previsões confrmarem-se teremos problemas com tanta água.

O que deve preocupar um pouco é a ondulação, que apesar de não ser muito elevada (estão previstas ondas de 4m) a direcção é de Sudoeste, o que poderá trazer alguns problemas a zonas costeiras de algumas ilhas.


----------



## Snowy (23 Nov 2011 às 12:49)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> o vento já sopra moderado com algumas rajas, por enquanto não chove, mas não deve de faltar muito.
> 
> ...



Bom dia

Segundo os modelos GFS e as imagens satelite, os grupos ocidental e central parece que já não se safam do mau tempo. No grupo oriental é que já é mais dificil de se prever o impacto uma vez que parece que andamos na linha "fronteira" e tanto poderemos ter alguma chuva forte ou fraca (pelo menos é o que me parece) O IM também não prevê, por enquanto, chuva forte para o grupo oriental nos próximos dias. Quanto ao vento, já começa a fazer-se sentir em Ponta Delgada mas pouco. Por aqui o IM não está a prever ondulação superior a 3-4 metros nos próximos dias mas como vem de sul, se o mar ficar "maldisposto", vai ser um problema 

Por enquanto, manhã com céu bastante nublado, temp. 18º, humidade 73% e algum vento a soprar de sudeste.


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2011 às 13:22)

Snowy disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Segundo os modelos GFS e as imagens satelite, os grupos ocidental e central parece que já não se safam do mau tempo. No grupo oriental é que já é mais dificil de se prever o impacto uma vez que parece que andamos na linha "fronteira" e tanto poderemos ter alguma chuva forte ou fraca (pelo menos é o que me parece) O IM também não prevê, por enquanto, chuva forte para o grupo oriental nos próximos dias. Quanto ao vento, já começa a fazer-se sentir em Ponta Delgada mas pouco. Por aqui o IM não está a prever ondulação superior a 3-4 metros nos próximos dias mas como vem de sul, se o mar ficar "maldisposto", vai ser um problema
> 
> Por enquanto, manhã com céu bastante nublado, temp. 18º, humidade 73% e algum vento a soprar de sudeste.




Boa tarde,

Por aqui pelas Eiras vento a soprar forte e céu totalmente forrado. A frente da depressão está com um deslocamento muito lento devido ao bloqueio. Depois das Flores e Corvo, o Faial e Pico serão as próximas, e as ultimas ilhas a serem atingidas serão a Terceira, São Miguel e Santa Maria. O GFS chega a estagnar mesmo a frente ou no grupo Oriental ou entre o canal S. Miguel -Terceira. E quando elas estagnam a chuva torna-se contínua e forte porque ela vai "arrastando" mais. Vamos lá ver como vai ser, mas chuva já é esperada para o fim da tarde para S. Miguel.

Cumprimentos e bom almoço a todos,


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2011 às 13:41)

Apesar do IM não ter lançado nenhum aviso referente à agitação marítima, na previsão descritiva está patente o seguinte, para o grupo Ocidental:



> ESTADO DO MAR:
> Mar ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO, tornando-se cavado a grosso.
> Ondas sul de 4 metros, aumentando para 5 metros e passando a sudoeste.



Webcam do Corvo:


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

Boa tarde,

Continua o céu encoberto e o vento a soprar com algumas rajadas fortes.
Por esta altura a atmosfera dos Açores está assim:




 

Cumprimentos,


----------



## fablept (23 Nov 2011 às 19:28)

Só por curiosidade, onde tem a seta são os "restos" do Invest 99?


----------



## Hazores (23 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

boa noite, 

pela ilha terceira já caiu uns pingos grandes mas o que se faz sentir é o vento que sopra com alguma intensidade.
hoje passei junto ao litoral e as ondas em algumas zonas já chegavam ao caminho e a maré estava vazia.


----------



## Hazores (24 Nov 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

Já existe registo de estragos causados pelo mau tempo na ilha de são jorge, no lugar da beira. Até ao momento o que sei foi que houve uma ribeira que transbordou e uma casa que o tecto foi danificado devido ao vento, mas felizmente não houve feridos.

por aqui reporto muita humidade, chuva fraca mas continua e sem vento.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2011 às 11:49)

A cidade da Horta seguia às 6h com 70mm acumulados.
Por esta hora já vai bem acima dos 100mm:


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2011 às 12:43)

*142mm*, segundo as synops!!


----------



## Snowy (24 Nov 2011 às 13:18)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Ponta Delgada esteve tudo calmo e não choveu.

Neste momento, dia bastante cinzento, temp. 18º, humidade 80% e vento fraco de sudeste.


----------



## Hazores (24 Nov 2011 às 13:39)

Boa tarde, 

notícia sobre o mau tempo na ilha de são jorge



> Protecção Civil: queda de tecto e inundações em São Jorge
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, ao final da noite de ontem, a queda do tecto de uma habitação, no lugar de Santo António, freguesia Norte Grande,  no concelho das Velas, na ilha São Jorge, provocou dois desalojados, sem danos pessoais.
> 
> ...



Neste momento pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, muita humidade, mas já não chove nem faz vento.

As ilhas Terceira e Graciosa não tem sido muito afectadas nesta depressão, por enquanto, uma vez que estas ilhas estão mais a norte.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2011 às 13:41)

Os valores recolhidos na rede de estações são absurdos tendo em conta a geografia das ilhas. É provável que as notícias sobre o estado das infraestruturas depois da passagem desta borrasca não sejam as melhores...


----------



## Knyght (24 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Boas noticias é que a precipitação irá diminuir nas próximas horas.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

Valores do Aeródromo do Pico. Os valores estão numa escala diferente e impressionam menos visualmente só que contados por alto serão perto de 200mm em 24 horas. Só entre as 04 e as 08 devem ter caído uns 100mm


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2011 às 15:36)

Para a Horta teremos então:

- 68 mm das 18h00UTC de ontem às 06h00UTC de hoje;
- 72 mm das 06h00UTC de hoje até às 12h00UTC de hoje.

Estes valores de precipitação encontram-se distribuídos ao longo das horas, não sendo demasiado concentrados numa só hora (tratou-se mais de chuva contínua).


----------



## Azor (24 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

Boa tarde,

A depressão estacionou a meio do arquipélago. Assim sendo, as ilhas mais afectadas foram as ilhas mais meridionais do arquipélago, como o Faial, Pico e S. Jorge. Graciosa escapou por se situar mais a N e a Terceira como é a ilha mais oriental do grupo Central também não sofreu grande expressão desta depressão. São Miguel tal como a Graciosa e a Terceira, ficou no meio termo e acabou por escapar também, e Santa Maria igualmente escapou deste temporal por estar mais a oriente da mesma depressão.
Deste modo apenas 3 ilhas foram mais fustigadas ou seja, as localizadas mais a sul (Faial, Pico S.Jorge), tudo porque o centro ficou estacionário abaixo da localização destas referidas ilhas. Se a rota tivesse sido outra que não essa vinda de Sul muito provavelmente as coisas teriam sido bem piores em outras mais ilhas.

Por aqui pelas eiras, da manhã alguns pingos grossos mas nada de mais e de momento céu praticamente encoberto.

Actualmente tenho 17 º C

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Hazores (24 Nov 2011 às 16:52)

boa tarde,

Estava a ver agora as imagens de satélite e reparei que nas últimas horas é bem vísivel a circulação existente em torno do centro da depressão que se encontra a S/SW dos Açores.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2011 às 17:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Para a Horta teremos então:
> 
> - 68 mm das 18h00UTC de ontem às 06h00UTC de hoje;
> - 72 mm das 06h00UTC de hoje até às 12h00UTC de hoje.
> ...



Mesmo assim, ilhas montanhosas, relevo acidentado, núcleos populacionais em zonas alcantiladas. No Algarve seria uma situação bastante difícil, a precipitação mensal cair em 2 dias consecutivos...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2011 às 19:35)

Às 19h30_UTC:






ImapWeather

*Chuvadas em S.Jorge:*

http://videos.sapo.pt/rtpacores/Btg4LYDd0Zlp65gD6tkn


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2011 às 02:24)

Valores de precipitação avultados na Horta e no Pico:

Horta
Dia 23: 14,9mm
Dia 24: 131,8mm
Total: *146,7mm*


Pico (aerodromo):
Dia 23: 42,4mm
Dia 24: 156,1mm
Total: *198,5mm*

Em ambas as estações, praticamente toda a precipitação ocorreu entre as 22h do dia 23 e as 10h do dia 24, ou seja, num período de 12horas.


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2011 às 11:42)

Esses 151,6mm do Pico passarão a ser o 3º maior valor de precipitação registado nas estações nacionais.


----------



## Hazores (25 Nov 2011 às 18:39)

boa tarde,

pela ilha Terceira, hoje o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas durante todo o dia com uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## Azor (25 Nov 2011 às 20:06)

Boa noite,

Aqui pelo Grupo Oriental o mesmo que no Grupo Central, se bem que tivemos algum ventinho fresco (20-40) de SE com algumas rajadas. Por acaso até gosto de tempinho assim fresco de SE 
É impressão minha ou este tópico de acompanhamento só está sempre em força quando chove? Vamos lá participar amigos. O bom tempo também é um estado de tempo e como tal não deve de ser desprezado. Amigos também da Madeira dêem o vosso contributo local senão isto fica parado e às moscas porque também só vos vejo a participar aqui em força sempre quando chove e não deve de ser assim 

Cumprimentos a todos,


----------



## ijv (25 Nov 2011 às 20:23)

Boa noite,

Já a algum tempo a traz comentei isso  de o tópico de acompanhamento esta em força quando chove e ninguém comentou. Gostava também ver de o tópico mais activo quando esta bom tempo. 

Neste momento sigo com 13.3ºC 64% humidade 1025.0 hpa
vento W com uma rajada máxima de 30.6 km/h as 14:22


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2011 às 20:25)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui pelo Grupo Oriental o mesmo que no Grupo Central, se bem que tivemos algum ventinho fresco (20-40) de SE com algumas rajadas. Por acaso até gosto de tempinho assim fresco de SE
> É impressão minha ou este tópico de acompanhamento só está sempre em força quando chove? Vamos lá participar amigos. O bom tempo também é um estado de tempo e como tal não deve de ser desprezado. Amigos também da Madeira dêem o vosso contributo local senão isto fica parado e às moscas porque também só vos vejo a participar aqui em força sempre quando chove e não deve de ser assim
> ...



Boa noite,

Bom aqui na Madeira nada de relevante se passa... 

Aqui o tempo é muito estável desde uma semana para cá, o ceú com algumas nuvens, mas o sol sempre presente no decorrer do dia, há caído alguns pingos no norte da ilha , mas nas costas voltas a sul, nada que pinga de uns dias para cá, o tempo é fresco durante a noite, a mínimas que ronda os 15ºC-16ºC e máx. que ronda os 20ºC- 22ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Agreste disse:


> Esses 151,6mm do Pico passarão a ser o 3º maior valor de precipitação registado nas estações nacionais.



O primeiro da tabela em termos recorde de precipitação em 24h é na Madeira na altura do 20 de Fev??? na estação do Pico Arieiro??


----------



## figueira (25 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Os valores de precipitação diários ocorridos
na Madeira foram muito elevados, tendo-se registado no Funchal das 00h
às 24h, 144.3mm no dia 20 e 129.8mm no dia 2 e 111.0mm das 09h do dia
1 às 09h do dia 2 e 97.0mm das 09h do dia 20 às 09h do dia 21. Estes
valores de precipitação registados das 09 às 09h correspondem
respectivamente ao 1º e 2º maiores valores observados em Fevereiro desde
1949 (1º ano com registos informatizados). Também o total de precipitação
mensal no Funchal foi extremamente elevado, com 458.7mm, que é quase
7 vezes superior ao valor médio, e corresponde ao valor mais elevado
desde 1865, ano de início dos registos.

isto foi Fevreiro do ano de 2010


----------



## figueira (25 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

Na estação meteorológica automática do IM no Areeiro também se registaram valores bastante
elevados de precipitação diária, das 09 UTC até às 17.10 UTC do dia 20 (hora do último registo
recolhido), totalizando 287.7mm de precipitação. Este valor registado no dia 20 de Fevereiro de
2010 (apesar de não ser em 24h, mas apenas das 09 às 17.10UTC) corresponde ao 2º maior valor de
que há registo no Pico do Areeiro (o maior valor foi de 347.0mm em 8/04/2008).


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2011 às 21:29)

figueira disse:


> Na estação meteorológica automática do IM no Areeiro também se registaram valores bastante
> elevados de precipitação diária, das 09 UTC até às 17.10 UTC do dia 20 (hora do último registo
> recolhido), totalizando 287.7mm de precipitação. Este valor registado no dia 20 de Fevereiro de
> 2010 (apesar de não ser em 24h, mas apenas das 09 às 17.10UTC) corresponde ao 2º maior valor de
> que há registo no Pico do Areeiro (o maior valor foi de 347.0mm em 8/04/2008).



Na altura, se comentou neste fórum que estes valores poderiam ser o maior recorde de todas estações meteorológica existentes em Portugal, mas na altura se falava em que esses valores tinham que ser certificados pelo instituto de metereologia para confirmação do próprio recorde, agora não sei se já foi confirmado como Top 1 dos recordes em precipitação...em 24h???


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2011 às 21:38)

Mais um mês acabando, mais um mês seco em termos de precipitação aqui na Madeira, tenho acumulado desde 01 de Nov. 54,2 mm muito abaixo da média, menos 50% dos registos. Penso que toda a faixa sul da ilha vai e será assim, já que não se espera grandes novidades de precipitação para este mês, desde que inicio do Outono tenho acumulado Set, Out e Nov = *104,3mm* pelos menos nesta altura em noutros anos já  tínhamos uns 250mm - 320mm acumulados. Outono seco de momento... vamos lá ver dezembro...como se comporta...


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

alex vieria disse:


> O primeiro da tabela em termos recorde de precipitação em 24h é na Madeira na altura do 20 de Fev??? na estação do Pico Arieiro??



Tenho outros valores certificados:

274,7mm de Monchique em 18 de Outubro de 1997

220,0mm nas Penhas da Saúde a 14 de Janeiro de 1977.

158,6mm no Funchal, a 26 de Fevereiro de 1920.

118,0mm no Lisboa/Geofísico, a 18 de Fevereiro de 2008.

Juntando os 151,6mm do Pico do dia 24 não certificados por enquanto...


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2011 às 06:30)

Nos próximos dias não está previsto situações anómalas para a faixa do Atlântico onde se situa os arquipélagos Portugueses.

A situação hoje as 00h







Alta pressão entre os Açores e a Madeira, inserida no triângulo da ZEE


----------



## Azor (27 Nov 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui neblina e nas zonas mais altas nevoeiro, mas está muita humidade no ar.
Como disse o Knyght nos próximos dias seguintes não se espera actividade ciclónica na zona dos arquipélagos, à excepção de 4 e 5 f que os modelos já parece que querem meter uma cut-off a passar pelos Açores vinda de Noroeste e depois sendo empurrada para sudoeste dos Açores. Depois disto e sempre em frente temos tempo anticiclónico.

Uma pergunta aos mais entendidos na matéria: Consideram este tempo normal para a altura do ano em que estamos? Tipo, Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro são os meses mais activos de actividade ciclónica aqui no atlântico e no entanto temos tempo que mais parece ser de Verão. Não entendo. Já li gente a dizer que a América está arrefecendo e com ela a diminuição dos campos de altas pressões pelo atlântico, mas no entanto nem o frio parece deter as altas pressões, já que elas estão aí em força e pelos vistos não se irão embora tão rápido.

É aproveitar o que temos. Mas eu pessoalmente não suporto um Dezembro e um Natal de verão. Nem sabe a Inverno e nem sabe a nada. Cada estação devia de pertencer à sua época, mas agora está tudo trocado. Uma tristeza! Lá vou eu ter que pedir ao meu vizinho para me regar os araçaleiros e os alecrins nas 3 semanas de Dezembro que terei de me ausentar da ilha. Regar árvores em Dezembro é obra!!! Nunca tal vi 
Desculpem o off -topic!


----------



## Snowy (27 Nov 2011 às 16:44)

Boa tarde

Aqui em PDL está um lindo dia de sol  A temperatura chega aos 20º e a humidade anda apenas nos 68%. O vento de sudeste pouco se sente. Parece que vamos ter chuva 4ª feira mas isso não é anormal por aqui.

A mim parece-me que vamos ter, outra vez, um inverno a começar em...março!  É o que tem acontecido quando "não há" inverno (nos açores á mais outono...mas pronto.) Depois chega o inverno a sério pouco antes e NA primavera Espero estar enganada desta vez.


----------



## LMCG (27 Nov 2011 às 19:35)

Boa tarde,

Máximas de vento médio nos PE's da EDA esta semana:

Flores         -138 Km/h  (13:30 4f)
São Jorge    -122 Km/h  (17:00 4f)
Pico            -122 Km/h  (11:30 4f)
Graciosa      -111 Km/h  (14:30 4f)
Faial           -95 Km/h    (17:00 4f)
Terceira      -87 Km/h    (16:00 4f)
Santa Maria -70 Km/h    (13:30 4f)

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (27 Nov 2011 às 19:45)

Boa tarde,

Vento médio nos PE's da EDA às 18h30:

Flores -63 Km/h
Pico -45 Km/h
São Jorge -43 Km/h
Faial -37 Km/h
Graciosa -36 Km/h
Terceira -36 Km/h
Santa Maria -27 Km/h

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (28 Nov 2011 às 15:44)

boa tarde,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira começou a chover à cerca de 10 min. A humidade essa deve rondar os 100%


----------



## Azor (28 Nov 2011 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,

Aqui por S.Miguel o mesmo que na Terceira com céu encoberto e o dia parece noite e já começou a pingar aqui pelas eiras.

Cumprimentos e boa tarde a todos


----------



## Azor (28 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

Boa noite,

Por S.Miguel alguma chuva. A frente depois de passar as ilhas vai ondular a sul do arquipélago por isso a maior parte vai ficar no mar.
Para os dias seguintes (4 feira) temos chuva novamente com mais uma frente.
Vá lá que apesar de um centro de altas pressões à superfície, as ilhas estão a receber ainda alguma água. Nem tudo é asim tão mau 

Cumprimentos, boa noite


----------



## alex vieria (29 Nov 2011 às 03:16)

Boa noite,

Todo na mesma aqui na ilha da Madeira, sem precipitação e vento calmo, o dia de ontem foi nublado, com alguns raios de sol no inicio da manhã e final da tarde quando o sol se encontrava no horizonte, a Máx chegou aos 20,4ºC.

Temp. atual às 03h: 16,4ºC
HR: 61%
Vento fraco quase nulo

Este mês será considerado seco...

Já hoje foi obrigado a regar as plantas do quintal e jardim...

Está noite ando nas decorações de natal, para ver se me lembro dos dias mais invernosos.


----------



## alex vieria (29 Nov 2011 às 03:26)

As minhas esperanças de ver alguma precipitação será no dia 01 e 02 de Dezembro na 5ºf e 6ºf, com o surgimento de algumas células em formação junto a ilha e pela passagem de uma frente fria numa fase já desgatada e desorganizada.

A frente vai arrastar uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude, que colidiram com o ar mais quente e humido em altitudes mais baixas, condições ideias para formação de células dispersas numa fase pós frente e que poderão atingir ou não / talvez arranhar a ilha.

A frente fria que nós vai atravesar já estará numa fase de enfraquecimento e por tanto não vai trazer grandes precipitações, mas vai promover a formação de células que ai seriam interessante acompanhar.

Penso que no pós frente a formação das ditas células, poderão provocar maiores acumulações, claro está isto é se as células nos acertarem em cheio...

Para a minha amiga ICEWOMAN que não gosta de trovoadas, existe essa possibilidade mais ainda não é dado totalmente garantido só no nowcasting se confirmará estas situações acima descritas….


----------



## icewoman (29 Nov 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia,



Analisando alguns modelos em alguns sites, até agora não vejo nada de especial para dia 1/ Dezembro.

Ainda falta alguns dias mas esta frente já vai atingir o Continente bem fraquinha...portanto penso que tambem não trará grandes surpresas para nós..a acompanhar.


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2011 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,

Por São Miguel, céu totalmente encoberto e chuva miudinha soprada por vento de N.

Para amanhã e 5 feira prevê-se chuva forte e trovoada para os Grupos Central e Oriental. 

Cumprimentos, bom almoço


----------



## Knyght (29 Nov 2011 às 13:26)

Mesmo para o continente a frente parece ser fraca...


----------



## alex vieria (29 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

alex vieria disse:


> As minhas esperanças de ver alguma precipitação será no dia 01 e 02 de Dezembro na 5ºf e 6ºf, com o surgimento de algumas células em formação junto a ilha e pela passagem de uma frente fria numa fase já desgatada e desorganizada.
> 
> A frente vai arrastar uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude, que colidiram com o ar mais quente e humido em altitudes mais baixas, condições ideias para formação de células dispersas numa fase pós frente e que poderão atingir ou não / talvez arranhar a ilha.
> 
> ...



Esqueçam foi todo por água abaixo, os modelos andam muito volateis nesta fase do ano, as altas pressões em torno da ilha, no permite que as frentes desçam mais para o sul... os modelos mudam de forma tão drástica como o GFS que já se colou ao ECMWF que já previa-a estabilidade no inicio do mês de Dezembro.


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

alex vieria disse:


> Esqueçam foi todo por água abaixo, os modelos andam muito volateis nesta fase do ano, as altas pressões em torno da ilha, no permite que as frentes desçam mais para o sul... os modelos mudam de forma tão drástica como o GFS que já se colou ao ECMWF que já previa-a estabilidade no inicio do mês de Dezembro.



Boa tarde,

Realmente é muito azar 

De qualquer forma, aqui pelos Açores o cenário vai ser bem diferente com previsão de chuva forte e trovoada a partir de amanhã pela passagem de uma baixa no arquipélago.
Penso que já não deve de chover bem na Madeira há bastante tempo. Realmente não é nada normal, já que a alta pressão persiste em continuar na região da Madeira. Estranho...

Por aqui apesar de termos uma alta à superfície, ainda somos regados por frentes e por baixas, mas tudo indica que as altas andam mais fortes a sul dos Açores e consequentemente na região da Madeira. Mas penso que esse cenário aí para vocês não vai ser eterno. Mais cedo ou mais tarde a vossa alta irá se romper. Agora, para quando só Deus o sabe. É ir acompanhando os modelos.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## LMCG (29 Nov 2011 às 20:55)

Boa noite,

Vim agora dos Graminhais, por lá pelas 18h30 estavam 10ºC e a chover.
Pensei que estivesse mais frio, de facto a humidade reduz as diferenças de temperatura a diferentes altitudes.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2011 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Por aqui períodos de chuva fraca de Nordeste. Segundo as ultimas previsões para as próximas horas em todo o arquipélago são esperadas chuvas e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, trovoadas e vento forte. Muito me espanta não terem ainda mudado os alertas.

Sigo com 13 C

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2011 às 21:10)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Vim agora dos Graminhais, por lá pelas 18h30 estavam 10ºC e a chover.
> Pensei que estivesse mais frio, de facto a humidade reduz as diferenças de temperatura a diferentes altitudes.
> ...



Boa noite,

Penso que isso também tem a ver com o rumo dos ventos. Se for de Norte ou Noroeste será com certeza muito mais fresco que os ventos que sopram de SE ou SW.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (29 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui períodos de chuva fraca de Nordeste. Segundo as ultimas previsões para as próximas horas em todo o arquipélago são esperadas chuvas e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, trovoadas e vento forte. Muito me espanta não terem ainda mudado os alertas.
> 
> ...



*Estar Atento*







Grupo Central


----------



## Knyght (30 Nov 2011 às 02:08)

IM já lançou aviso amarelo.

Boa noite


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2011 às 02:21)

Boa noite,

Sim Knight o IM já lançou os avisos. Pensei que o aviso também fosse para o Grupo Ocidental. 
Bom, de qualquer forma, por aqui céu praticamente encoberto e algum ventinho de Nordeste mas nada de mais. Já choveu alguma coisa pelas 20h locais mas não foi muito assim.
É esperar para ver chegar o agravamento já a partir das 2 h locais.

Cumprimentos, boa noite a todos


----------



## Hazores (30 Nov 2011 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a frente já passou e estamos agora a "levar" com depressão, dando origem a nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical com aguaceiros pontuais e muito localizados´, são bem vísiveis estes a cair no mar.
deixo a imagem das 12 horas






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alex vieria (30 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

O céu está completamente encoberto, com um tempo muito cinzento e medonho mas nada de precipitação por agora!!!

Temp atual: 19,5ºC
HR: 63%
Vento calmo: 8,4 km/h com direção variável...

A máx de hoje até agora foi de 20,2ºC

Mín: foi de 16,7ºC


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2011 às 18:32)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia de chuva pela manhã e durante o dia ocorrência de aguaceiros, aguaceiros estes que persistem por aqui. Para Santa Maria muita chuva forte pelo que vejo daqui da minha casa. Parece estar muito mau por lá com muita cortina de água e nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.

Cumprimentos e resto de um bom início de noite


----------



## Hazores (30 Nov 2011 às 21:18)

boa noite,

chuva, frio e vento forte é assim que se pode caracterizar este inicio de noite pela zona oeste da ilha terceira


----------

